# Le pont des désespérés (SUITE)



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Puisque le premier sujet n'a pas supporté les assauts répétés des posteurs, la discussion continue ici...


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Pour la posté(rieu)rité, le sujet original était là :
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=001133


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2002)

Je me disais aussi qu'il y avait un problème...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

Bon ! Jagger ! T'es prêt ?????
on recommence ... : mains dans les cheveux ...etc... etc... 2H30 au téléphone... etc... etc... Spok ... etc... sucide ... etc... jeux de mots lourdauds etc...... BUG - et on y est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, on t'attend !


----------



## Number One (19 Juin 2002)

Cette fois je m'incris pas à la notification  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et faaudrais fermer l'autre, non ? Sinon vous pensez pas que c'est peut-être un mauvais présage pour Jagger cette plantée de son sujet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

Que du contraire ! un BON présage !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une vie nouvelle se profile à l'horizon et il fait table rase de tous ses problèmes passés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cé ti pas bo tout ça ???


----------



## stephane75 (19 Juin 2002)

Moi J'ai été amoureux, elle m'a éconduit lors d'une escapade dans ma conduite...

Triste j'ai été, heureux le futur sera...


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par stephane75:
*elle m'a éconduit lors d'une escapade dans ma conduite...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...intérieure ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Juin 2002)

c'est bien connu, comme dit le proverbe :
malheureux en forum, heureux en amour !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par stephane75:
*elle m'a éconduit lors d'une escapade dans ma conduite...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La conduite en décapotable réserve parfois des surprises...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Y a pas la fête de la musique vendredi soir vers chez toi ????

C'est le lieu idéal, au milieu de la foule, mais rien que tout les deux, l'un contre l'autre, la main dans la main .....


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Jean-iMarc au boulot&gt;:
*C'est le lieu idéal, au milieu de la foule, mais rien que tout les deux, l'un contre l'autre, la main dans la main .....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Tsouin tsouin..._

On dirait une chanson de Cloclo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'entends d'ici les violons baveux à souhait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui c'est une bonne occasion. Même si elle n'aime pas la musique.


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

J'espère qu'on la pas trop choqué ce cher Jager, si innocent, si candide...


La faute à qui ?? ....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

Bon au moins, ca a l'avantage d'avoir fait disparaître mon dernier message ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Je ne me suis pas connecté au forum pendant quelques jours et que vois-je   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*8 pages !!!! *   Super ! Rien n'est perdu !

Je lis et j'avance... mais Jagger Piétine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureusement Jagger, tu t'es repris en main. J'ai déjà passé du temps au téléphone avec une âme soeur... quel plaisir !!

Bientôt tu pourras nous dire comme évolue cette relation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On est tous avec toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

Tous derrière Jagger !!!
Sa victoire sera un peu la nôtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bonne idée, la fête de la musique !


----------



## kisco (19 Juin 2002)

très bonne idée en effet ! ça donne un excellent prétexte pour vous retrouver et après vous allez ou vous voulez... faire ce que vous voulez...


----------



## Number One (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WhiteMoon:
*8 pages !!!!    Super ! Rien n'est perdu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malheureusement si la fameuse page 9


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Sa victoire sera un peu la nôtre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça veut dire quoi, ça ? Qu'il doit l'amener à une SAES ? Une sorte de droit de cuissage en somme, non ?


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*

Malheureusement si la fameuse page 9   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non non ! Elle se cache mais elle est toujours là !
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=001133&p=9 

En fait rien n'est perdu, c'est juste la numérotation des pages qui a foiré au niveau de la page 8...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

Sisi jack, certain post on disparu ....


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Sisi jack, certain post on disparu ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et tu veux pas reposter ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Et tu veux pas reposter ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh non pas trop, je m'en passerai ...
Ca vaut mieux je crois ....


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Euh non pas trop, je m'en passerai ...
Ca vaut mieux je crois ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et pourquoi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

...ça y est ! Voilà les "crazy gamers" qui rappliquent du bas ... je préviens : on ne tape pas les vieux !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

Et pourquoi ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Parce que ca vaut mieux poru Jagger ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...ça y est ! Voilà les "crazy gamers" qui rappliquent du bas ... je préviens : on ne tape pas les vieux !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah quoi, on a pas le droit ?

Les autres, il squattent lnos forums aussi, alors bon ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(enfin je parle pas pour moi là, j'essaye de défendre les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


et puis si c'est pas content, on sort le hero, et tu discutes pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... lui il se pose pas de question sur l'age, il frappe tout ce qui bouge et qui n'a pas [MGZ] devant son pseudo


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Toine, tu est souvent tout rouge ces jours-ci il me semble.

Calme toi, voyons...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

Non ! Pas Hero !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs je retire ce que j'ai dit...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Toine, tu est souvent tout rouge ces jours-ci il me semble.

Calme toi, voyons...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah je sais pas ce que j'ai, il paraît que c'est une maladie..

alèm m'a dit que c'est parce que j'était bourré, je ne sais pas quelle est la véritabe solution .... 

Allez, on va essayer de guérir, mais ca être dur ... C'est très grave comme maladie, il paraît ...


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Elle court, elle court, la maaaaladie... Non ?






Bon j'arrête.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Toine, tu est souvent tout rouge ces jours-ci il me semble.

Calme toi, voyons...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi je suis tout rouge et pourtant je suis très calme!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enfin, moi c'est tout le temps faut dire même quand j'ai bu!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*n, moi c'est tout le temps faut dire même quand j'ai bu!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Laisserais tu entendre que tu bois tout le temps ? Vil débauché va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Elle court, elle court, la maaaaladie... Non ?






Bon j'arrête.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si je me souviens bien, c'était l'air d'un spot de pub sur le sida en France il y  a 12 ans!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(mauvaise pioche quoi)_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

moi aussi je suis tout rouge et pourtant je suis très calme!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enfin, moi c'est tout le temps faut dire même quand j'ai bu!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ou alors, tu es bourré à l'état naturel... va savoir !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Non ! Pas Hero !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs je retire ce que j'ai dit...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu fais mieux, parce que sinon, t'étais pas dans la merde :...

Mais bon, j'aurai quand meem essayé de te défendre TheBig, t'en fais pas, on est pas tous des sauvagons non plus .....


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Mais bon, j'aurai quand meem essayé de te défendre TheBig, t'en fais pas, on est pas tous des sauvagons non plus .....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon ? on a pas l'icone de notre jeu de prédilection tatoué sur la nuque, de gros muscles et une facheuse tendance a être des violents ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Mais bon, j'aurai quand meem essayé de te défendre TheBig, t'en fais pas, on est pas tous des sauvagons non plus .....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Merci Toine 




Mais comme il tire sur tout ce qui bouge et que je bouge pas beaucoup, le risque était limité


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

Ah bon ? on a pas l'icone de notre jeu de prédilection tatoué sur la nuque, de gros muscles et une facheuse tendance a être des violents ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah si, mais bon, l'apparence est trompeuse dès fois...
regarde moi, je ne suis qu'uun tout peetit enfant gentil comme un agneau qui ne ferais de mal à personne....


Au fait pourquoi tu mets @+ à la fin de chaque message puisque dans deux minutes tu réponds à nouveau ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Merci Toine 




Mais comme il tire sur tout ce qui bouge et que je bouge pas beaucoup, le risque était limité   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, mais faut pas croire, il est équipé d'un supra détecteur de mouvement déernière généraion qui permet de capter le moindre mouvement du l'ordre du nanomèttre ..

et avec ca, le début de parkison ca ne pardonne pas ... (_oups, je retire ce que j'ai dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
et avec ca, le début de parkison ca ne pardonne pas ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Peut être ! Mais à mon âge ça aide dans certaines circonstances


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
Peut être ! Mais à mon âge ça aide dans certaines circonstances   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






oui non mais là quand même, tu pourrais avoir un peu de retenu thebig, parce que bon !


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

Un véritable coqueliquot...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
oui non mais là quand même, tu pourrais avoir un peu de retenu thebig, 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
ça c'est pas mon parkinson, c'est ma prostate...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------
ça c'est pas mon parkinson, c'est ma prostate...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui, mais bon avoue que prété à confusion quand même non ?


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

Quelques heures d'absence et deux pages de plus !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin un page le reste c'est hors sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> quoteosté à l'origine par JackSim:

Et tu veux pas reposter ?

Euh non pas trop, je m'en passerai ...
Ca vaut mieux je crois ....

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euhmmm euhmm je voudrais bien savoir !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*





 Un véritable coqueliquot...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah c'est mignon les coquelicots non ?
ce sont des jolies fleurs quand même


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Quelques heures d'absence et deux pages de plus !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin un page le reste c'est hors sujet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nous du hors-sujet ?
Non, c'est toi qui n'arrive pas à comprendre la subptilité de nos messages, c'est pas pareil ... faut juste aller chercher leur signification au plus profont d'eux même ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
euhmmm euhmm je voudrais bien savoir !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, non, je t'assures, ca vaut mieux pas ...


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Bah c'est mignon les coquelicots non ?
ce sont des jolies fleurs quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon ça va, il doit te rester un souffle de vie si tu parles comme ça.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Bon ça va, il doit te rester un souffle de vie si tu parles comme ça.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah j'espère bien.... Quoique je suis plus tout à fait sur en fait ...


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

euhm Toine essaye pas de te detourner du sujet


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*euhm Toine essaye pas de te detourner du sujet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non non , mais je t'assures, c'est pas la peine...; ou alors plus tard... mais pour le moment, ca servira à rien, ou plus au pire que au bien ...


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

franchement c'est blessant ? si c'est pas blessant tu peut y aller !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*franchement c'est blessant ? si c'est pas blessant tu peut y aller !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, c'est pas grave oublie...

On en reparlera plus tard, mais n'y pense plus, ca sert à rien !


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

non serieux pourquoi tu veux aps me dire !!!!


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

Jagger, je crois que je tu devrais pas le faire chier autant... Toine ne veut pas te dire, moi je sais rien non plus, et ça se comprend, car il ne nous connait pas, et nous non plus, donc....


On arrête d'embêter Toine sinon


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

Bon Jagger, tu sors avec ou pas? parce que j'ai pas envie de me retaper tout le sujet!


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

Bhen en fait pas encore mon cher !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il y a peut etre une chance pour que ...


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

Je suis sur que c'est à cause de sa défaite, qui remonte à plusieurs mois dans Q3T4.... La Tolle que je lui avais mise...


Comment ça, il avait gagné 10-1 en Q3T2 après?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
Bhen en fait pas encore mon cher !  mais il y a peut etre une chance pour que ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mouais t'es pas un mec super doué toah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  t'as peur de quoi? t'as vu les messages qu'elle t'a envoyé? tu veux qu'elle affiche un 4x3m en plein Lausanne pour te le dire?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est toujours les femmes qui décident alors puisque là c'est bon, faut aller voir la dame maintenant.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon prochain cours avec Toine, NumberOuane et JackSim, ils sont en deuxième année, eux en troisième ils ont les cours avec Amok!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pour l'Option *Sodome et Gommorhe*, merci de vous renseigner auprès de cécile et gribouille, moi j'assure juste les cours repérages, prises de risques et enfilage de vestes!!_


----------



## Number One (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon prochain cours avec Toine, NumberOuane et JackSim, ils sont en deuxième année, eux en troisième ils ont les cours avec Amok!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai pas vu passé la première année, y a des cours de ratrappage ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bon prochain cours avec Toine, NumberOuane et JackSim, ils sont en deuxième année, eux en troisième ils ont les cours avec Amok!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi j'ai cour avec qui ? pas contre je vient bien une option *Lesbos* si ça existe


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

non je suis pas super doué piur ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je l'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis meme nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je suis en combienn "tième" ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
moi je suis en combienn "tième" ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En CP pourquoi ?


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

CP ??? c'est quoi cp ?

captain paumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2002)

Bon j'ai loupé une partie de l'histoire... on reprend...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

et moi j'ai cour avec qui ? pas contre je vient bien une option Lesbos si ça existe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*réservé aux filles!  *





et pas de triche, c'est moi-même qui vérifie les sexes aux inscriptions!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*CP ??? c'est quoi cp ?

captain paumé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cours préparatoire avant le cours élémentaire 1ère année, enfin bref

je crois que tu viens de t'inscrire


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*CP ??? c'est quoi cp ?

captain paumé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A oui tu est suisse CP=court préparatoire (le niveau moyem du bar quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

(PS certain comme moi sont en CM2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*

J'ai pas vu passé la première année, y a des cours de ratrappage ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NumberOuane, on me signale que vous avez passer vos derniers cours devant votre ordinateur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous me ferez 5 fois 2 heures de terrasse cette semaine comme punition!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

A oui tu est suisse CP=court préparatoire (le niveau moyem du bar quoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

(PS certain comme moi sont en CM2   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as des entrées avec le dirlo???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Amok!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'as des entrées avec le dirlo???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Amok!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plutot avec la directrice


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Plutot avec la directrice   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*Api?*_


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Api?






















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

peu être


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

je vous ai dit que j'avais 2 copines en meme temps?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je vous ai dit que j'avais 2 copines en meme temps?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas bien on partage ces jouet avec ses petits camarades


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

c'est pas bien on partage ces jouet avec ses petits camarades   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas mes jouet ces mes choses


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

c'est pas mes jouet ces mes choses   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et elles ont de jolies cubes?*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*private-joke_


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et elles ont de jolies cubes?*    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*private-joke



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hahaha tres suptile


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

hahaha tres suptile   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens, t'as toujours pas viré ta photo de toi sur ta homepage!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon tu viens à l'AES le 29?


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens, t'as toujours pas viré ta photo de toi sur ta homepage!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon tu viens à l'AES le 29?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai coupé les jambe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le 29 heu nan je suis pas la...ptet la prochaine faut juste que ca soit planifié a lavance...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

j'ai coupé les jambe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommage, elles étaient jolies sans souliers!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*le 29 heu nan je suis pas la...ptet la prochaine faut juste que ca soit planifié a lavance...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

genre pour l'AE, ça t'ira?


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

le sujet est en train de deriver ! pis sinon t'es deux copine je trouve ca pas cool  ! si elles t'aiment et qu'elles le découvrent une fois ! Et bhen tu les ferra souffrire toutes les deux ! et pis tu seras pas plus heureux !!

( Jagger,candide idéaliste aux nobles idéaux ) ( mais qui vas se prendre une raclé a croire que le monde et le meilleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*le sujet est en train de deriver !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben puisqu'il n'y a rien de neuf de ton côté, on remplit...


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

bhen c'est vrais que pour le moment il se passe rien ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Moi je suis au boulot toute la journée et puis elle elle a des exam.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## kisco (19 Juin 2002)

ouais c'est ça ! t'es plutôt accoudé au Bar toute la journée !!

heu... non moi je travaille...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*le sujet est en train de deriver ! pis sinon t'es deux copine je trouve ca pas cool  ! si elles t'aiment et qu'elles le découvrent une fois ! Et bhen tu les ferra souffrire toutes les deux ! et pis tu seras pas plus heureux !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça dépend si c'est un vrai couple à trois comme ce fut pour moi il y a trois ans! _hin hin hin ©jb3000_








pis, je ne vois pas où est le problème chacun son truc et à première vue, mtra et moi avons certaines idées communes (et en plus, lui est beau gosse!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*( Jagger,candide idéaliste aux nobles idéaux ) ( mais qui vas se prendre une raclé a croire que le monde et le meilleur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ya un de mes compatriotes picards qui a écrit _Les liaisons dangereuses_, tu devrais lire!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il s'appelait Choderlos de Laclos et a aussi inventé le boulet creux une véritable révolution puisque le boulet éclatait à "_l'atterrissage_" et faisait un plus grand nombre de victimes avec ses éclats. 

ou alors, relire tout Baudelaire.


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

T'en fait pas j'ai lu Baudelaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais Baudelaire admirait Poe et a même traduit une de ses nouvelle ! Et comme Lovecraft aimait bcp Poe voila le rapport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> et si tu espères séduire des filles en lisant Lovecraft, ne faudra pas te plaindre si elles s'habillent de vinyle et portent des corsets avec des piercings partout  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne suis pas fous mercis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le spleen c'est sûrement pas leur truc non plus ! Genre je suis moitié fou , je me drogue pour oublier cette merde de vie , mon grand amoure est une femme métis magnifique, mais je l'ai plus vu !!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> bah, tu'es vraiment naïf quand même tu sais que certains garçons aiment les garçons et que certaines filles aiment les filles (comme par exemple la fille avec qui je vis)

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 ca je sais merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me suis fait draguer par un mec de l'école où je bosse d'ailleur ( arkh ) !!

Euh donc ta copine ou femme ou je ne sais pas aime les gars et les filles ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Euh donc ta copine ou femme ou je ne sais pas aime les gars et les filles ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vala.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour Baudelaire, t'inquiètes, je sais presque tout! mais tu n'as pas l'air de savoir qu'il fréquentait les _ginettes_ plus qu'il n'en faut et qu'il adorait les belles chemises (comme Zara*)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovecraft, c'est bien. mais bon pour le sujet qui nous concerne    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bof bof    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*seulement lesz chemises pour Zara   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 juin 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

JE dirrais pour ma defense que se genre de détail ne mene a rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

De plus evite les expretion toute droite venu de france  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que nous autres enfin urtout moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suisse candide ne connaissons pas


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*JE dirrais pour ma defense que se genre de détail ne mene a rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

De plus evite les expretion toute droite venu de france   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que nous autres enfin urtout moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suisse candide ne connaissons pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh c'est même pas une expression compréhensible pour un français commun

allez je te fais une explication de texte du XIXème siècle : 
_Gougnotte, gougnasse_ = lesbiennes
_Ginette_ = prostitué
_Gourguandine_ = jeune fille

vala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, tu vas te magner un peu d'aller la voir? comment elle s'appelle déja? allez au coprs, c'est à _la peau_ que l'on se tient et pas aux sms!


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon, tu vas te magner un peu d'aller la voir? comment elle s'appelle déja? allez au coprs, c'est à la peau que l'on se tient et pas aux sms!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Doucement, un peu de _Clémence_.


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  allez je te fais une explication de texte du XIXème siècle :
Gougnotte, gougnasse = lesbiennes
Ginette = prostitué
Gourguandine = jeune fille

vala

bon, tu vas te magner un peu d'aller la voir? comment elle s'appelle déja? allez au coprs, c'est à la peau que l'on se tient et pas aux sms!

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 merci ca j'avais piger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! mais je Ginete j'avais jamais entenud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Enfin oui je sais !!! Les SMS le Telephone c'est nul ! Mais bon je vous l'ais deja dis


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Enfin oui je sais !!! Les SMS le Telephone c'est nul ! Mais bon je vous l'ais deja dis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non ça c'est Toine qui l'a dit.


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Doucement, un peu de Clémence.   <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas trop mauvais cette fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

il manque : qu''elle est aussi timide que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin la je me cherche des excuse


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Doucement, un peu de Clémence.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_a me rappelle quelque chose ça_


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

pas trop mauvais cette fois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fais pas la fine bouche. J'aurais pu dire, je sais pas... Qui veut la paix prépare Jagger. Par exemple.


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

genre pour l'AE, ça t'ira?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 oui ca ira


----------



## Jagger (19 Juin 2002)

Je pige vraiment rien a vos gags  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  Qui veut la paix prépare Jagger  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enfin je suis fatigué la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ais plus toute ma tete


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2002)

Tiens... j'écoute la radio sur iTunes... et il passe _Again_ de Janet Jackson... 

Un joli slow pour la faire tomber ça... Ah ça me rappelle des souvenirs cette chanson...


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Je pige vraiment rien a vos gags   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rooooooh !

"Qui vis pacem para bellum", "Qui veut la paix prépare la guerre", le célèbre adage Romain...


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

De toute maniète, comme de nombreux sujets, celui-ci tombe en provate joke et private message...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*De toute maniète, comme de nombreux sujets, celui-ci tombe en provate joke et private message...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es pas obligé de les lire et de faire des remarques à la con non plus. MacGé a toujours été remplie de private-jokes mais avant yavait pas de newbies râleurs!!


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
t'es pas obligé de les lire *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


T'es un comique toi... Je sais pas toi, mais moi je lis TOUS les posts d'un sujets qui m'intéresse...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
de faire des remarques à la con non plus. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah, si on peut même plus s'exprimer maintenant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
mais avant yavait pas de newbies râleurs!!  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ C'était mieux avant...._













Allez, va, sans rancune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Errare humanum est....Perseverare diabolicum


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

bah vi ta remarque est franchement déplacée quand on arrive dans un groupe, on dit pas : *STOP arrêtez avec vos histoires que vous avez entre vous, je comprends rien!!* on essaye de s'intégrer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et vi, l'ambiance était *beaucoup plus joyeuse avant*


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Tiens... j'écoute la radio sur iTunes... et il passe Again de Janet Jackson... 

Un joli slow pour la faire tomber ça... Ah ça me rappelle des souvenirs cette chanson...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sauf que c'est plutôt une chanson de retrouvailles. Bon tu me diras si on comprend pas les paroles ça peut faire aussi l'affaire.


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

Déconnes pas, je ne suis pas un chieur à ce point (bien que le clamais à une époque), c'est la seule remarque que j'ai fas depuis un bail, et elle me semble justifiée dans ce sujet là avec vos discussions personnelles (donc si j'ai bien compris, mtra va à l'AppleExpo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mais bon, désolé de faire le trouble fête...Je me demande ou est le problème? 

Les nouveaux ne tentent pas de s'intégrer ou les private joke ne sont pas expliquées? (ce qui est en sommme le but d'une PJ)

Ou alors, il n'y a pas de problèmes, et tu montes sur tes grands chevaux pour une petite remarque...

Je suis pour la dernière solution... et toi?


----------



## Api (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Plutot avec la directrice   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Alors Macinside, on profite des mésaventures modemesques de l'Amok pour faire le zouave ?
Sachez pour votre gouverne, que je lui rapporte en temps réél tout ce qu'il se dit ici et qu'il me fait part à l'instant de sa violente envie de vous enchrister suite à ce que vous sous-entendez dans la citation ci-dessus !


----------



## deadlocker (19 Juin 2002)

Bon, passons....

sinon, rien de neuf Jagger? pas de rencarts de prévus?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Sauf que c'est plutôt une chanson de retrouvailles. Bon tu me diras si on comprend pas les paroles ça peut faire aussi l'affaire.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui c'est vrai. Enfin ça peut faire l'affaire...

Mais celle qui colle le mieux: c'est _Angel_ d'Aerosmith!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
Alors Macinside, on profite des mésaventures modemesques de l'Amok pour faire le zouave ?
Sachez pour votre gouverne, que je lui rapporte en temps réél tout ce qu'il se dit ici et qu'il me fait part à l'instant de sa violente envie de vous enchrister suite à ce que vous sous-entendez dans la citation ci-dessus !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu entends quoi par enchrister??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Deadlocker, t'as pas un peu fini?


----------



## JackSim (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Mais celle qui colle le mieux: c'est Angel d'Aerosmith!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Clair !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tu entends quoi par enchrister??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'expression me semble plutôt parlante. Le personnage à qui elle fait allusion n'a pas fini sur le pal, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2002)

Jagger, t'en es où ?????


----------



## JackSim (20 Juin 2002)

Z'avez vu ?

Un clin d'oeil sur ce sujet au bas de la page d'actu.

C'est la gloire, la célébrité !

_C'est à Zara qu'il faut dire merci_


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Api&gt;:
*

L'expression me semble plutôt parlante. Le personnage à qui elle fait allusion n'a pas fini sur le pal, non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah non ou alors mes ancêtres étaient vicieux mettre un gars sur une croix avant de l'empaler, c'est cruel surtout la croix


----------



## Jagger (20 Juin 2002)

Arghl c'est quoi ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! Non de dieu je suis dans les clins d'oeils !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si jamais un de ses copains vois ca je vous massacre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait c'est plutot cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( lol )


----------



## Jagger (20 Juin 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!! c'est aussi dans la news lettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!!!

Bon le Leman et grand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis il y a surement plus d'une Clémence en Suisse et ailleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Mais ca fait bizard quand meme


----------



## kisco (20 Juin 2002)

à fond que c'est lol !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à part ça...
faut qu'elle vienne ce weekend 
faut qu'elle vienne ce weekend 
faut qu'elle vienne ce weekend !!!
(je parle tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jagger (20 Juin 2002)

pire que Buadelaire j'ais Lovecraft c'est moins poétique mais encore plus "optimiste"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !

Et puis si vous former un couple ( ca se dis pas d'ailleur ) a 3 bhen c'est bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si tu forme deux couple a 2 bhen la je trouve pas géniale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*pire que Buadelaire j'ais Lovecraft c'est moins poétique mais encore plus "optimiste"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh je crois pas que tu ais souvent lu Baudelaire zou tu retournes étudier les cours de Maitre Zarathoustra et de Maitre Amok!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si tu espères séduire des filles en lisant Lovecraft, faudra pas te plaindre si elles s'habillent de vynils et portent des corsets avec des piercings partout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Et puis si vous former un couple ( ca se dis pas d'ailleur ) a 3 bhen c'est bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si tu forme deux couple a 2 bhen la je trouve pas géniale   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah, t'es vraiment naïf quand même tu sais que certains garçons aiment les garçons et que certaines filles aiment les filles (comme par exemple la fille avec qui je vis)


----------



## benjamin (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Arghl c'est quoi ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! Non de dieu je suis dans les clins d'oeils !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si jamais un de ses copains vois ca je vous massacre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait c'est plutot cool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( lol )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé.


----------



## Jagger (20 Juin 2002)

Ouiah ouaih  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! CA vas mal ce passer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Arghl c'est quoi ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! Non de dieu je suis dans les clins d'oeils !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si jamais un de ses copains vois ca je vous massacre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait c'est plutot cool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( lol )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non de dvou... je lis ca, je vois que du vert


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Non de dvou... je lis ca, je vois que du vert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es daltonien?


----------



## simon (20 Juin 2002)

Jagger je suis de tout coeur avec toi, je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas lu tout le post, mais il me semble avoir compris l'enjeu de la chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors sincèrement je te souhaite que cela marche, je parle par expèrience puisque avec Ma Puce je l'homme le plus heureux de la terre alors je te le souhaite aussi (enfin je le souhaite à tout le monde)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





plus de nouvelle depuis 3 jours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'cest affreux :'(*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

appelle là vite pour l'inviter à la fête de la musique.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

Si je peux me permettre :

En tant que femme ce n'est pas la fête de la musique qui me fait rêver, ya trop de mondre, trop de bruit, ça sent les frites et c'est pas du tout romantique.
Pourquoi ne pas s'éloigner de cette foule, et profiter du calme des rues désertes. Une ballade, main dans la main, un long regard vers l'horizon car s'aimer ce n'est pas se regarder l'un l'autre, mais regarder ensemble dans la même direction, (je sais plus qui a dit ça). Prendre un verre  à la terrasse d'un café vide, seuls au monde.

Tout ça pour dire Non à la fête de la musique, je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne idée.

Ceci n'engage que moi.


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





plus de nouvelle depuis 3 jours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'cest affreux :'(*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et toi tu as donné des nouvelles ?


----------



## JackSim (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Et toi tu as donné des nouvelles ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est-ce que tu crois ? À mon avis elle est en train de se dire pareil de son côté...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Tout ça pour dire Non à la fête de la musique, je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne idée.

Ceci n'engage que moi.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

heureusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car j'en connais une qui pense différement de toi (et des clichés bières-frites sur la fête de la zique)


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Qu'est-ce que tu crois ? À mon avis elle est en train de se dire pareil de son côté...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si c'est ça, le Jagger est pire que toi!


----------



## JackSim (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

si c'est ça, le Jagger est pire que toi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 À mon tour de ne pas comprendre...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

_pas grave._


----------



## kisco (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*





 À mon tour de ne pas comprendre...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bon, on est deux


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

heureusement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car j'en connais une qui pense différement de toi (et des clichés bières-frites sur la fête de la zique)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié les merguez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 

et c'est pas un cliché, c'est la réalité, comme :

ah, le petit vin blanc,
qu'on boit sous les tonnelles,
quand les filles sont belles,
du côté de Nogent....


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié les merguez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 

et c'est pas un cliché, c'est la réalité, comme :

ah, le petit vin blanc,
qu'on boit sous les tonnelles,
quand les filles sont belles,
du côté de Nogent....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

peu être   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peu, oui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la prochaine fois Macky, un coup de pompe dans l'oigne, et convoc' chez le dirlo, non mais...!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suis je le seul à trouver notre Macinside bien coquin et joyeux en ces temps de canicule?! Y aurait-il anguille ?
Macinside, réponds: l'as tu fait ailleurs que dans un ascenseur et mieux accompagné???????


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Juin 2002)

tu vas répondre makinside ou il te transforme en makisushi ?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





désolé, pas pu résister à la faire !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










hin hin hin ©


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Il existent d'autres moyens, tout aussi efficaces et moins fatiguants, fais comme Jagger tu l'appelles pas pendant 3 jours. Ben c'est pas moi qui l'ai dis

Jagger, si tu lis ceci, je retire ce que j'ai dis c'est vraiment pas sympa
Tu sais qu'on est tous avec toi

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bhen la je dois dire que j'ais une sensation que j'aime pas trop de ventre serré :'( ! Mais je fairais le candide .. qui innocent ne comprends pas vraiment ... et n'est pas trop blesser par la remaque ...

 Et puis elle m'a appeller se soir ... ( j'ais essayer sur son natel mais elle n'a plus d'argent ) et puis je suis tellement crevé que j'ais pas dis grand chose ... voire meme presque rien ... ca a durrer netement moins longtemps ... environ 30minutes .. elle a fini par un tres gentil mais néanmoins pas exellent : Bonne nuit Julien





 donc voila comment on foir tous non ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

*NON, NON, ET NON*

Demain il fera jour


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> NON, NON, ET NON

Demain il fera jour   <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

C'est a dire ?

Enfin comme me le dis NB1  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  toi t'es le roi pour tirer des conclusions hâtives, parce qu'elle t'as pas dit je ne sais quoi, t'imagines tout de suite des trucs <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## kisco (21 Juin 2002)

30 minutes c'est déjà ça ! et j'imagine que c'était pas une engueulade de 30min. (t pas obligé de nous raconter)
Te décourages pas !!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2002)

30 minutes? Ben ça n'est pas rien, je pense que c'est positif... Et que cette histoire finira, ou plutôt commencera bien...


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

pas d'engueulade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! juste un genre de spleen baudelairien ;D lol ! 
non j'ais juste pas parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le grand silence c'est jamais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

la parole est d'argent
le silence est d'or


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

merci d'essaye de me remonter le morale :/ mais la c'est pas tout a fait ca


----------



## JackSim (21 Juin 2002)

Mets toi à sa place.

Tu lui as dit quoi, toi, avant de raccrocher ?

Imagine qu'elle retourne maintenant ces mots dans sa tête comme toi tu retournes les siens ("Bonne nuit Julien") en essayant d'y trouver une signification, une once de je-sais-pas-quoi et de déterminer pourquoi tu as dit ça et pas autre chose.

Tu crois pas que ça va dans les deux sens et que si tu te contentes d'attendre ça va pas aller loin ? Mais j'ai l'impression qu'on se répète...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*merci d'essaye de me remonter le morale :/ mais la c'est pas tout a fait ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, ça suffit maintenant.


TU N'A QU'UNE VIE!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SOIT T'Y VAS, SOIT TU PLEURE JUSQU'A LA DERNIERE MINUTE DE TA PAUVRE VIE!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si t'as pas encore compris le message de tous ceux (et celles !!) qui ont posté dans ce sujet, je sais pas si tu la mérite vraiment!!

Je suis un peu dur, sans doute, mais bordel, t'as un peu de bonheur qui t'attends, il t'attendra pas 10 ans!! Alors fonce maintenant, mon p'tit père!!

Qui ne tente rien...


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

plus de nouvelle depuis 3 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'cest affreux :'(


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2002)

Vas-y lance-toi maintenant. Fonce! GO GO GO GO!


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

Jagger! Nom de D...!!!
Arrêtes de faire l'empoté pour changer!
A croire que t'as rien lu de tout ce qu'on t'a écrit...
Pas possib'e ça!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[21 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2002)

Même si ça ne devait pas marcher (ce que je ne souhaite pas), il faut essayer. C'est aussi les échecs qui nous font progresser. Tu le regretteras pas.
D'après tout ce que j'ai lu, ça à l'air bien parti, alors vas-y...


----------



## iXel (21 Juin 2002)

je me suis dispute avec ma copine


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2002)

Je voudrais pas enfoncer le clou mais je crois que c'est la meilleur solution...vas-y fonce c'est le seul moyen d'y arriver...je te dis pas de débarquer et de la prendre d'un coup (excuser moi si j'heurte la sensiblité des plus jeunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...non non ce qu'il faut faire (à mon humble avis) c'est te la joué vrai et sincère...je dis pas que c'est facile...mais il me semble que c'est la meilleur solution...il faut arrêter de compter les bonnes paroles...de savoir si c'est positif ou négatif...de vouloir savoir ce qu'elle pense...fait comme ton coeur te dis...tu veux le faire alors fait le...et ne me dis pas que tu ne peux pas...tu peux le faire...vas-y fonce...

Sincèrement je te souhaite que cela marche entre toi et elle.

Amicalement Simon


----------



## remi trom (21 Juin 2002)

Jagger, continue d'attendre, de lui laisser croire qu'elle te laisse indiférent et là, t'auras gagné !!!

Un peu de courage que diable !!!

Vive la jeunesse !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*Jagger, continue d'attendre, de lui laisser croire qu'elle te laisse indiférent et là, t'auras gagné !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
J'ai utilisé cette "tactique" quelques fois, et à chaque fois je me suis fait clouer le bec : soit je n'avais plus de nouvelles et je me morfondais, soit un autre plus "entreprenant" avait pris ma place ... alors, je suis sceptique tout en étant conscient que dans quelques cas particuliers ça peut marcher - mais comme on est tous des cas particuliers, allez savoir ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Essaie peut-être un "mix" de tous les conseils qu'on t'a prodigué dans ce thread : beaucoup de culot et de franchise, une tonne de sentiments, et un zeste d'indifférence par dessus pour faire joli !
Mais stp, ne reste pas comme ça !
Amitié,
thebig


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

Mias mais !!! Ca je le sais !!!! Mais bon elle est pas aidante !!! Elle me connais pas super bien et je sais pas moi !!!


----------



## remi trom (21 Juin 2002)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi the big, je ne l'utiliserais plus non plus    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Désolé, je me trouvais clair, mais c'est vrais que cela peut prêter à confuse...

Ce que je voulais dire effectivement, c'est qu'à force d'attendre, il va la perdre notre Jagger....

C'était une Façon de parler de chez nous !!! 





[21 juin 2002 : message édité par remi trom]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Ce que je voulais dire effectivement, c'est qu'à force d'attendre, il va la perdre notre Jagger....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Tout à fait d'accord Remi ! C'est comme la pub pour le Lotto : "100 % des gagnants ont tenté leur chance !"
Si tu ne joues pas, tu n'as aucune chance de gagner !
Alors, joue, Jagger, joue !!!


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

!


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Juin 2002)

et si t'attends trop, c'est alèm qui se déplacera pour te montrer comme il faut faire et te la piquer par la même occase...

nan j'déconne, mais bon vas-y quand même, bouge toi un peu, ça devient lassant pour nous, alors imagine pour elle...

là aussi j'déconne, quoique...

faudrait pas la laisser refroidir.

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*et si t'attends trop, c'est alèm qui se déplacera pour te montrer comme il faut faire et te la piquer par la même occase...

nan j'déconne*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_quoique_


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-----------------
Tout à fait d'accord Remi ! C'est comme la pub pour le Lotto : "100 % des gagnants ont tenté leur chance !"
Si tu ne joues pas, tu n'as aucune chance de gagner !
Alors, joue, Jagger, joue !!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Su tu veux on te paie le ticket cool non ?


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

_pitain il est incroyable ce type, ya une minette qui l'appelle 30mn ce qui revient à dire qu'elle l'apprécie assez pour niquer son forfait de mobile, qu'elle a envie de sortir avec lui et lui qui n'arrête pas de nous dire qu'il veut sortir avec elle *il répond rien* pas croyable Jagger, tu es recalé (d'ailleurs si tu continues, elle aussi va te recaler) tu redoubles et le Pro-Fesseur Amok va te filer des cours particuliers si t'apprends pas vite, tu seras expédié en cours avec SirMacGrégor   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*enfin, bref, t'attends quoi?? 

qu'elle te dise : mon vieux, t'es vraiment trop lent, j'en ai trouvé un autre

??*

_


désolé Jagger, mais lire ce genre de trucs, au début, ça me fait rire mais après


(_d'ailleurs la dernière minette qui m'ai appelé 30mn, c'était pour que je passe la voir le soir je l'ai compris le lendemain seulement *trop tard*





 elle m'en voulait de ne pas avoir compris, de ne pas m'être déplacé (genre BB dans *Le Mépris* quand Piccoli la laisse partir avec le producteur)_)


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

Vous etes gentil mais je lui ais deja proposer 3 trucs !!!! Chaque fois ca a pas marcher !!!! la premiere un truc avec une copine la deusieme elle a rappeller qu'en  fin d'apres midi pour le soir et ont avais rien definit et puis ca a pas marcher et la 3 elle a fait vis si tu veux et puis plus rien !!!! !!! alors voila c'est surement foutu ! amis j'aimerais .. NON JE VEUX encore y croire ... :'( ! et puis et puis ... en plus se week end je peut pas etre la !! fait vraiment ***** c'est l'anni de mon pere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je vais voir ... 
je lui telephone et je lui dis : Bon ont se parle une fois ailleur qu'au telephone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 niarkh niarkh tres marrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*je lui telephone et je lui dis : Bon ont se parle une fois ailleur qu'au telephone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 niarkh niarkh tres marrant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'eut été la première chose à faire


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> c'eut été la première chose à faire   <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bhen je l'ai fait... mais j'ais peut etre pas été assez insistant ... enfin je sais pas ...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

bhen je l'ai fait... mais j'ais peut etre pas été assez insistant ... enfin je sais pas ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et bien lache ton mobile, prends tes pieds et tu vas la voir


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

JE VAIS ALLER CHEZ ELLE ? SANS LA PREVENIRE ? CA C'EST LA MAUVAISE IDEE .... ??!!! elle vas surement vachement aimé que je debraque chez elle comme ca ...


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*JE VAIS ALLER CHEZ ELLE ? SANS LA PREVENIRE ? CA C'EST LA MAUVAISE IDEE .... ??!!! elle vas surement vachement aimé que je debraque chez elle comme ca ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu l'appelles avant et tu dis je passe te voir dans x minutes


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*JE VAIS ALLER CHEZ ELLE ? SANS LA PREVENIRE ? CA C'EST LA MAUVAISE IDEE .... ??!!! elle vas surement vachement aimé que je debraque chez elle comme ca ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et bin reste chez toi et attends qu'elle se trouve un autre mec   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce mon bichon, moi je vais manger à la grande ville à 70 bornes, bonne procrastination


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Bon se soir je lui telephone et je fais TOUT pour la voir samedi... ca vous vas ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout comme Alèm et Jeanba, je fatigue... Alors tu ne fais pas tout pour la voir samedi, mais TU VAS LA VOIR SAMEDI... J'crois que c'est clair, non??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, le bonheur, c'est encore plus court que la vie, alors faut pas hesiter!!


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Tout comme Alèm et Jeanba, je fatigue... Alors tu ne fais pas tout pour la voir samedi, mais TU VAS LA VOIR SAMEDI... J'crois que c'est clair, non??

Allez, le bonheur, c'est encore plus court que la vie, alors faut pas hesiter!!

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais vous avez encore rien piger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! La voir la voir vous etes des marrants ! ONT SE CONNAIS PRESQUE PAS !! a la limite de vue et ont a passer quelque heures au tel ! Je vais debarquer chez eux !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!
bon je sais que je suis chiant !!! Mais voila c'est comme ca !


----------



## deadlocker (21 Juin 2002)

Putain, mais rien que le fait que vous avez passé deux heures au tel...
ALLEZ!


Zzzou, et puis merde, même si elle paraissait pas très chaude pour ta troisième proposition, il fau y aller jusqu'au bout, même si c'est le fiasco après, comme ça tu seras fixé!

Elle avait surement des raisons pour pas avoir la forme ce jour là...


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

Je vous dois des excuses .. j'ais pas a m'énérver ... c'est grace a vous que je l'ais appeller l'autre jours ... et en plus vous avez étét trés patient ... donc merci a toutes et a tous de votre aide  !!!


----------



## deadlocker (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  ONT se connait presque pas! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et alors, tu l'aimes, c'est une bonne raison, tu penses pas?

PS: J'ai pris la citation telle quelle....


----------



## deadlocker (21 Juin 2002)

Tu me feras le plaisir de changer ta signature, c'est pas en partant défaitiste et nostalgique qu'on gagne....


----------



## Jagger (21 Juin 2002)

( pour la citation ) je sais c'est plein de faute tous comme tous mes message mais l'otho c'est pas ma préoccupation ces temps ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bhen tu crois ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*et un bouquet de fleur par transport express     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça peut suprendre mais le romantisme est encore d'actualité de nos jours....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voila une très bonne idée 






[21 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

Peut etre mais c'est pas trop réalisable ...


----------



## dany (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*et un bouquet de fleur par transport express    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça peut suprendre mais le romantisme est encore d'actualité de nos jours....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un doux parfum qu'on respire
C'est fleur bleue
Un regard qui vous attire
C'est fleur bleue
Des mots difficiles à dire
C'est fleur bleue
C'est fleur bleue
Une chanson qu'on fredonne
C'est fleur bleue
Un jeune amour qui se donne
Deux grands yeux qui s'abandonnent
C'est fleur bleue
Ch Trenet.


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Peut etre mais c'est pas trop réalisable ...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Peut etre mais c'est pas trop réalisable ...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pourquoi?


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

BON BON D'ACCORD .... je je je ...


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

... moi je ne demande que ca ... mais bon je ne sais si elle et de se genre ...


----------



## P-Nico (22 Juin 2002)

Et ben comme ça tu le sauras !!

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien et généralement un chtit bouquet de fleur avec un petit mot doux ça ne peux que faire craquer un fille non??? (enfin j'espère qu'il reste encore quelques filles romantiques...)

Nico

http://www.les-smileys.inforum-city.com/37239-5

petite question hors sujet mais comment fait on pour utiliser ces p.... de smileys...

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## abba zaba (22 Juin 2002)

WE NEED A HAPPY END !


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

Moi aussi I NEED A HAPPY END


----------



## P-Nico (22 Juin 2002)

Tout le monde te souhaite cela mais si tu ne fais rien il ne se passera rien !! 

Lances toi une fois pour toute ça fait déjà 8 pages que l'on te dit la même chose (tiens tous ces conseils valent aussi pour moi....).

Nico


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Peut etre mais c'est pas trop réalisable ...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un seul truc à dire : OSE !!! 
Quitte à être ridicule, bafouiller, suer à grosse goutte, sourire sottement. OSE!!! 
1.Coup de téléphone
2.Invitation à un concert ce soir
3.Sois plein de petites attentions et n'oublie que les femmes ne croient pas en l'amour, mais aux preuves d'amour. (je ne sais plus qui à dit ça!)

Quoi de pire que de te retrouver dans 20 ans, à te dire "_Ah, si j'avais..._", "_Ah, si seulement..._"


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

:/


----------



## deadlocker (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Moi aussi I NEED A HAPPY END*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire.


Comme le dis Kortali: "OSE !!!"


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Juin 2002)

pff quelle nouille trop cuite c'ui-là alors !


----------



## abba zaba (22 Juin 2002)

REBONDIS, QUOI !?


----------



## kisco (22 Juin 2002)

tu la connais pas ??
écoute ça :
j'avais remarqué une miss à un concours de gym (hé oui, c cool la gym  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), l'avait croisée plusieurs fois dans la journée, et juste avant qu'elle parte, j'avais osé  lui parler (10min) elle m'a filé son n° de tél. je l'ai rappelée le lendemain, parlé ~1h et paf on s'est vu et c t bon !!!!  tu crois qu'on se connaissait ??????

si tu la connais pas et que tu fais rien... tu la connaîtras pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chuis sur que tu va passer un bon weekend si tu le fais !


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cobalt:
*WE NEED A HAPPY END !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*tu la connais pas ??
écoute ça :
j'avais remarqué une miss à un concours de gym (hé oui, c cool la gym   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), l'avait croisée plusieurs fois dans la journée, et juste avant qu'elle parte, j'avais osé  lui parler (10min) *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

même chose le week-end dernier sauf que pour moi la demoiselle est  euh bref, ceux qui me connaissent savent _que les jolies jambes chez une femme, ce n'est pas très important.*_






*par respect pour la demoiselle, je ne peux rien dire de plus en public. (rassurez-vous, il n'y a rien d'indécent.)


----------



## bouilla (22 Juin 2002)

et un bouquet de fleur par transport express   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ça peut suprendre mais le romantisme est encore d'actualité de nos jours....


----------



## bouilla (22 Juin 2002)

tu l'accompages d'un petit mot bien scindé et tu attends (pas trop longtemps!)


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

J'ais deja fait ca il y a 6 moi svaec une lettre = echec complet .. elle voulais bien devenire mon amie ... ont c'est ecris et puis un jours une ( desoler ) connasse qui voulais sortire avec moi et a qui j'avais dis non lui a dis que j'avais rencontrer une amie d'enfance dont j'étais amoureux ( pas dutout vrais !!! ) et puis elle a pls ecirs apres se message :

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ciao! Meme si tu as retrouver la fille d'enfance et tout et 
tout ... c' est pas pour ca que tu dois plus repondre a 
Clémence surtout que c' est pas parceque je t' es refusre ( 
ce qui est peut etre une erreure) que tu ne dois plus me 
parler sous pretexte que je suis depasser surtout qu' on 
pourrai etre ami ce que je voudrais beaucoup... Bon tiens 
moi au courrant !!! 

bisouxxx. 

Clém! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et puis voila la fete et gnagnagna vous connaisser la site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Bon se soir je lui telephone et je fais TOUT pour la voir samedi... ca vous vas ?


----------



## Jagger (22 Juin 2002)

&lt;Bon bhen la ! Je l'ais appeller hier soir j'ais essayer au moins 15  fois elle étaist jamais la ... et puis j'ais reussis a 1h30 mais elle étais au telephone avec une copine resultat elle m'a dis que'elle me rappelerais des que'lle aurrais fini .. mais elle a pas rappeller et la j'arrive pas a la joindre .... elle est pas chez elle ... c'est son pere qui me la dis ... et puis je dois partire parce que se week end c'est l'anni de mon pere ... donc je vais essayer se soir depuis le portable ... mais bon je pourais pas la voir se week end ... CA FAIT C***** !
voila pour mon week end qui promais d'etre nul nul et nul !!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P-Nico:
*http://www.les-smileys.inforum-city.com/37239-5

petite question hors sujet mais comment fait on pour utiliser ces p.... de smileys...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhh!! Enfin une question interessante!!...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, alors, t'as l'URL de ton smilley, donc tu clique sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et là tu rentre l'adresse...






Fais citer mon message si tu veux voir le code...


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

Bon je vois que je vous fais royalement ***** ... mais se que vous avez pas compris c'est qu'elle est aussi conne que moi .. un jours elle m'inite le lendemain elle ait un pas en arrier etc etc .. enfin bref je pebnse que c'est foutu .. vu qu'elle a pas rappeller vendredi que j'ais appeller samedi et qu'ele étais a geneve et que j'ais un son pere au tel .. et que se soir son frere a dis u'elle rappellerais mais elle l'a pas fait ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Bon je vois que je vous fais royalement ***** ... mais se que vous avez pas compris c'est qu'elle est aussi conne que moi .. un jours elle m'inite le lendemain elle ait un pas en arrier etc etc .. enfin bref je pebnse que c'est foutu .. vu qu'elle a pas rappeller vendredi que j'ais appeller samedi et qu'ele étais a geneve et que j'ais un son pere au tel .. et que se soir son frere a dis u'elle rappellerais mais elle l'a pas fait ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je connais po vraiment toute ton histoire, mais apparamment cette fille se fout de Toi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un bon conseil:laisse-tomber!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauf evidement si t'es vraiment accro; essaie d'aller la surprendre chez elle koi! (si par le tel ca marche pas apparament !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Bon je vois que je vous fais royalement ***** ... mais se que vous avez pas compris c'est qu'elle est aussi conne que moi .. un jours elle m'inite le lendemain elle ait un pas en arrier etc etc .. enfin bref je pebnse que c'est foutu .. vu qu'elle a pas rappeller vendredi que j'ais appeller samedi et qu'ele étais a geneve et que j'ais un son pere au tel .. et que se soir son frere a dis u'elle rappellerais mais elle l'a pas fait ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je connais po vraiment toute ton histoire, mais apparamment cette fille se fout de Toi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un bon conseil:laisse-tomber!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauf evidement si t'es vraiment accro; essaie d'aller la surprendre chez elle koi! (si par le tel ca marche pas apparament !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage!!


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

!

je sais pas ...


----------



## deadlocker (24 Juin 2002)

Jagger, fais ce que tu veux, mais sois fixer... Quoi de plus chiant de ne pas être fixer et d'avoir ensuite des regrets... Des remords...

Ne pas te lancer véritablement, ça va te travailler.

Vas jusqu'au bout, quitte à te prendre un rateau... C'est toujours ça de pris, et pas de risque de s'en vouloir.


Je pars en vacances ce soir, alors magnes ton cul


----------



## deadlocker (24 Juin 2002)

Correcions.....

_ sois fix*é*
être fix*é*_


----------



## abba zaba (24 Juin 2002)

*When I call ou up,
your line's engaged.
I have had enough,
so act your age.
We have lost the time,
that was so hard to find,
and I will lose my mind
if you won't see me.*

Lennon/Mc Cartney, _You won't see me_


Courrage Jagger !


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

Moi je suis pret a lui dire mais elle avance a reculon et reviens en avant puis recus ... etc etc


----------



## abba zaba (24 Juin 2002)

Si elle avance à reculons, débrouille-toi pour la mettre dos au mur ! 
Ce petit cache-cache entre vous, c'est romantique et c'est un jeu amusant pendant un certain temps, mais il faut savoir y mettre fin (à moins que vous ne soyez masos tous les deux).
Parlez vous franchement une bonne fois pour toute.

Si tu n'arrive pas à la voir, écris-lui, peut être qu'elle est très timide cette fille... Peut être qu'elle ne veut pas s'avouer qu'elle est folle de toi... Peut être que tes hésitations la font douter de tes sentiments...

FOOOONNNNNNNNCEUUUUUUH !!!


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

je crois que je devrais attendre et voir si elle rappeller ... ( elle dois le faire 3 fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on verra ...  enfin a la fin de la semaine c'est la ou elle va chanter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( j'irais donc )


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2002)

Bon Jagger, c'est pas possible tu peux pas rester comme ça. Appelle la, propose lui de laisser les vacances passer, et de reprendre contact avec elle à la rentrée. Ca vous laissera à tous les deux le temps de réfléchir. 
C'est vrai c'est dur mais vous êtes jeunes tous les deux, vous avez encore beaucoup de temps.
Et qui sait, en lui proposant cela peut-être qu'elle va réagir  et se décider à te dire enfin OUI ou NON, et comme ça au moins tu seras fixé.
Bon courage et comme on dit chez nous "HAUTS LES COEURS".


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

En tous cas je vais laisser passer une semaine ... mais je comprends qu'elle fasse un peut la timide ... elle n'a que 14 ans ( 15 le 31 octobre )    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! et moi 17 ... en plus elle est jamais sortie avec un gars    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et moi non plus ( c'est terrible je sais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ( d'une fille hein ! pas d'un gars )

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*elle n'a que 14 ans ( 15 le 31 octobre ) *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pouvais pas le dire avant?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une gamine elle va te tourner en bourrique*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





t'as pas de jolies filles dans ta classe?  


* c'est bien normal pour son âge et ce n'est pas un reproche, il faut bien qu'_elle se fasse les dents_.


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

euhm euhm je ne suis pas sur de comprendre :/ !

mais je suis plus  a l'école moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
et puis elle étais dans la classe a coté ( mais je vous assure qu'elle fait pas du tout ses 14ans


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*euhm euhm je ne suis pas sur de comprendre :/ !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

demande à Toine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*mais je suis plus  a l'école moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à ton âge? bin dites donc  file en cours avant que je ne cafte à ta maman!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (elle est mignonne?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*et puis elle étais dans la classe a coté ( mais je vous assure qu'elle fait pas du tout ses 14ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi c'est toujours l'argument qu'on trouve  _*l'humain est très doué pour se mentir à lui-même et croire volontiers à son mensonge.*_


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

Elle bcp plus que mignionne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! Est elle a un sourirrreeeeee ... sigh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et des yeux .......
-

Serieux elle fait pas 14ans plutot 16 !


----------



## legritch (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*et des yeux .......
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Deux?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 juin 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Elle bcp plus que mignionne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Est elle a un sourirrreeeeee ... sigh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et des yeux .......
-

Serieux elle fait pas 14ans plutot 16 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais elle en a 14 et la psychologie qui va avec


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

_Bon! Il est où ce pont?_


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2002)

Tu te rends compte Jagger, elle a 14 ans, c'est encore une petite fille, presqu'un bébé, elle est toute neuve, dans sa tête et dans son corps, laisse à le fleur le temps de s'épanouir avant de la cueillir, elle n'en sera qe plus belle.
Soit patient, laisse le temps au temps, et surtout ne fais rien qui pourrait lui laisser un goût d'amertume, l'amour, c'est si beau, si fragile, prends en le pus grand soin, il te le rendra au centuple.
Sans désir la vie n'a pas de goût.


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

La je crois que tu as raison ... et j'ais de la peine a trouver des sujet de discution qui peuvent occuper plus de 30 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Jagger (24 Juin 2002)

Ca veux dire quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Que je dois attendre qu'elle aie 17 ans ... je crois pas qu'elle m'atendrais .. moi je le ferrais mais elle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*La je crois que tu as raison ... et j'ais de la peine a trouver des sujet de discution qui peuvent occuper plus de 30 minutes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu n'as pas a chercher de sujets de conversation qui durent plus de trente minutes, laisse les choses se faire d'elle-mêmes, je crois que tu veux scénariser ton histoire, mais ce n'est pas un film, c'est la vie, la vraie, une espèce de toubillon qui nous emmène, nous transporte, laisse un peu les choses se faire, et toi laisse toi un peu, beaucoup aller.


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Ca veux dire quoi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Que je dois attendre qu'elle aie 17 ans ... je crois pas qu'elle m'atendrais .. moi je le ferrais mais elle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est pas une question d'âge, c'est une question d'épanouissement, de maturité.

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

je sais ... oui je scénarise un peut ... pour la matu ... c'est vrais aussi .. moi meme si ici je parrais vraiment comme un gamin j'arrive pas a imaginé que j'ais peu faire a 15ans .. ce que j'étais imature ( je le suis pas bcp plus now ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Number One (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*je sais ... oui je scénarise un peut ... pour la matu ... c'est vrais aussi .. moi meme si ici je parrais vraiment comme un gamin j'arrive pas a imaginé que j'ais peu faire a 15ans .. ce que j'étais imature ( je le suis pas bcp plus now ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quelqu'un a compris quelque chose ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*

Quelqu'un a compris quelque chose ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Oui    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La légendaire intuition féminine


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

c'est vrais que mon francais devient de plus en plus mal orthographier et de plus en plus mal rédiger :/ !


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*c'est vrais que mon francais devient de plus en plus mal orthographier et de plus en plus mal rédiger :/ !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La on est d'accord,


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

mais, pour ma défense, j'ai toujours eu : 2 sur 10 en dictée et de 8 a 10 sur 10 en rédac. compo et disserte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Donc l'ortho c'est vraiment n**  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouraf je m'en fiche pour le moment...

Mais tu entendais quoi par : elle vas te mener en bateaux  ?

Je n'ai pas trop aimé cette phrase


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*mais, pour ma défense, j'ai toujours eu : 2 sur 10 en dictée et de 8 a 10 sur 10 en rédac. compo et disserte  ...

Donc l'ortho c'est vraiment n**  mouraf je m'en fiche pour le moment...

Mais tu entendais quoi par : elle vas te mener en bateaux  ?

Je n'ai pas trop aimé cette phrase  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pfffffff t'es encore plus chiant qu'au début sur Only-Mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je vais résumer ma pensée : 
_<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>soit tu n'en as en fait rien à faire de cette fille qui existe peut-être pas ou alors t'as pas assez de cran pour aller la voir et dans ce cas là, t'arrête de nous en parler
<LI>soit tu l'as complétement dans la peau, tu fais des rêves mouillés d'elle et tout et tout et dans ce cas, t'arrêtes de tergiverser sur des forums informatiques et tu vas la voir[/list]_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

Bon allez, une réponse globlale comme ca  ... histoire de répondre un peu à ce que j'ai lu, parce que je me sens un peu concerné par ele débat, comme le dit mon alèm à un endroit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis pas sur que l'âge soit un problème, du moment que ca passe entre les deux .. Alèm, suis pas d'accord sur le coup de la psychologie qui va avec .. c'est con que j'ai pas pu te la présenter ce dimanche, tu aurais eu un contre exemple de ce que tu viens de dire ... ca dépend de plein de chose ...

Enfin, oui je sais, je suis pas le mieux placé pour en parler, même si le sujet me concerne, mais ne presse pas les choses, c'est pas le meilleur moyen .... si la relation, c'est juste pour dire d'être ensemble, je ne vois pas l'intérêt, et dans ce cas, autant être de bon amis ... mais autant l'être directement, ne pas dire on tente le coup, et si ca marche pas tant pis, parce que c'est pas ce qui marche le mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je crois qu'il va falloir que tu réfléchisse sur le post de alèm que tu n'as pas compris : 
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*pouvais pas le dire avant? 

c'est une gamine elle va te tourner en bourrique* 
* c'est bien normal pour son âge et ce n'est pas un reproche, il faut bien qu'elle se fasse les dents. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez, prend du bon temps, et dit toi que si ca doit arriver, ca arrivera, et ne presse pas les choses ...


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> pfffffff t'es encore plus chiant qu'au début sur Only-Mac

je vais résumer ma pensée :

    * soit tu n'en as en fait rien à faire de cette fille qui existe peut-être pas ou alors t'as pas assez de cran pour aller la voir et dans ce cas là, t'arrête de nous en parler
* soit tu l'as complétement dans la peau, tu fais des rêves mouillés d'elle et tout et tout et dans ce cas, t'arrêtes de tergiverser sur des forums informatiques et tu vas la voir <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'avoue en avoir les larme au yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> ette fille qui existe peut-être pas <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais ca me fait bcp moi rire !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  !!!

que je te fasse chier d'accord mais je suis pas  un menteur ! si tu veux son numero je te le donne !

e puis arrette de croire que je suis le seul con dans l'histoir ...elle est aussi tétue que moi


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Allez, prend du bon temps, et dit toi que si ca doit arriver, ca arrivera, et ne presse pas les choses ...

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est se que je voulai faire ...

mais comme je vous estime bcp plus experimanter que moi .. j'ais penser que .. que vous aviez raison sur tous ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
que je te fasse chier d'accord mais je suis pas  un menteur ! si tu veux son numero je te le donne !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas une bonne idée de donner son numéro à alèm


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Allez, prend du bon temps <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca je m'en fout .. et de toute facon ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

c'est se que je voulai faire ...

mais comme je vous estime bcp plus experimanter que moi .. j'ais penser que .. que vous aviez raison sur tous ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh beaucoup, c'est vite dit ...


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> pas une bonne idée de donner son numéro à alèm <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne suis pas fous !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

c'est se que je voulai faire ...

mais comme je vous estime bcp plus experimanter que moi .. j'ais penser que .. que vous aviez raison sur tous ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu aurais du lire tous les mots je ne voulais pas te blesser mais te faire réagir la vraie vie est dehors, *c'est en la voyant, en lui parlant face à face et pas via un mobile, un ordinateur ou un pigeon voyageur que tu pourras la séduire ni même t'en faire une amie. surtout si tu n'arrives pas à la joindre.*





*Si tu veux vraiment sortir avec elle (et c'est con à dire) le mieux c'est d'aller la voir.* Si ton intérêt est autre, là, c'est à toi de voir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et sinon, ce n'est effectivement pas une bonne idée de me filer son numéro, je serais capable de mettre Toine ou Number sur le coup   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (pas moi, j'ai le double de son âge voyons)


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 'est en la voyant, en lui parlant face à face et pas via un mobile, un ordinateur ou un pigeon voyageur que tu pourras la séduire ni même t'en faire une amie. surtout si tu n'arrives pas à la joindre. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca je la'ais piger depuis 3 semaines !!! Mais j'ais proposer .. elle a acepter puis elle a rreculer pour reproposer etc ... quand je lui ais dis un truc genre : ( du genre j'ai dis !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) est-ce que j'aurais la chance d'une fois te parler ailleur qu'au telephone ... elle a dis : ouiii , j'ais bientot les vacances ( elle fini sont anné ses jours ...) .. voila donc ...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

ca je la'ais piger depuis 3 semaines !!! Mais j'ais proposer .. elle a acepter puis elle a rreculer pour reproposer etc ... quand je lui ais dis un truc genre : ( du genre j'ai dis !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) est-ce que j'aurais la chance d'une fois te parler ailleur qu'au telephone ... elle a dis : ouiii , j'ais bientot les vacances ( elle fini sont anné ses jours ...) .. voila donc ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah tu me rassures


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

bhen pas moi ...


----------



## deadlocker (25 Juin 2002)

Pyeyte que laisser une petite semaine, ce srait pas mal si t'as d'autre choses à faire, sinon, tu vas te morfondre....

Enfin, pousse la pas trop  cette petite, à 14 ans...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et sinon, ce n'est effectivement pas une bonne idée de me filer son numéro, je serais capable de mettre Toine ou Number sur le coup    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (pas moi, j'ai le double de son âge voyons)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouaip, ca ira ... c'est pas contre elle jagger, mais bon, la suisse c'est loin, et puis les jeunes, je suis pas sur que ce soit pour moi pour finir ... Number One, vas-y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis alèm, je suis sur que l'âge ne te dérange pas du tout ... avoue


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Et puis alèm, je suis sur que l'âge ne te dérange pas du tout ... avoue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben si    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AH oui, j'suis bête, t'aime pas les trops vieilles, c'est vrai ...


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

niark nirak nirak ! NB1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le laisse pas l'approcher


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

AH oui, j'suis bête, t'aime pas les trops vieilles, c'est vrai ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah vi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





euh non, c'est même po vrai


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*niark nirak nirak ! NB1   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le laisse pas l'approcher   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut que je vienne en personne?


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

!!!! Alem si tu l'approche tu meurt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*!!!! Alem si tu l'approche tu meurt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon, elle est armée?


----------



## Jagger (25 Juin 2002)

Non mais moi si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! et je suis très mechant ...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Non mais moi si   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! et je suis très mechant ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne me préoccupe pas trop des mecs des minettes (sauf les amis).


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah bon, elle est armée?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bah non, c'est pas bien ca ..
il faut pas ...
_peace & love _

faut pas être violent comme ca ..; ca sert à rien.... 

_(Si en plus elle est comme ca, ca m'intérese encore moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je ne me préoccupe pas trop des mecs des minettes (sauf les amis).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai cru remarquer ca oui


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

euhm euhm !!!


----------



## P-Nico (26 Juin 2002)

Ouais j'ai l'impression que l'on tourne en rond ici depuis quelque temps ??

Alors Jagger des nvelles fraiches






[25 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## P-Nico (26 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par P-Nico:
> [QB]Ouais j'ai l'impression que l'on tourne en rond ici depuis quelque temps ??
> 
> Alors Jagger des nvelles fraiches


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*euhm euhm !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh oui quoi ?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*euhm euhm !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au choix

Ecstasy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou 

le suppo du soir


----------



## P-Nico (26 Juin 2002)

Allez la première solution ...


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

pas de nouvelle ( bonne nouvelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) comme dirais l'ancine president de notre booo pays : c'est formmmmmidddaaabbbllle !

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*pas de nouvelle ( bonne nouvelle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) comme dirais l'ancine president de notre booo pays : c'est formmmmmidddaaabbbllle !

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voilà qu'il commence à philosopher, 





  ça va mal


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*pas de nouvelle ( bonne nouvelle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) comme dirais l'ancine president de notre booo pays : c'est formmmmmidddaaabbbllle !

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voilà qu'il commence à philosopher, 





  ça va mal


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*pas de nouvelle ( bonne nouvelle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) comme dirais l'ancine president de notre booo pays : c'est formmmmmidddaaabbbllle !

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on t'a jamais appris à écrire?


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Voilà qu'il commence à philosopher, 





  ça va mal    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pourquoi? pour toi, tous les philosophes sont des gars qui en ont marre de la vie?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*

pourquoi? pour toi, tous les philosophes sont des gars qui en ont marre de la vie?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Encore vivant ?


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Encore vivant ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu continues à jouer aux billes à ton âge?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Encore vivant ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

t'aurais pas un problème avec tes quote ?


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> on t'a jamais appris à écrire? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et toi ? ne tas ton jamais appris le tact ? Ou même dans une catégorie que je considère comme encore plus élémentaire  Le respect ?

(Je sais, je suis aujourdhui des plus susceptible)

Mais javoue, que les commentaires, sur la façon dont jorthographie, accorde et conjugue les mots, verbes, et phrases que j'utilise mon toujours laisser dune humeur des plus  Déplaisante !!!!

En fait je suis même persuadé que rien ne mexaspère plus que ce genre de commentaire  Sauf si tu plaisantais évidemment


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*t'aurais pas un problème avec tes quote ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu causes à qui comme ça ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*

on t'a jamais appris à écrire?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu causes à qui comme ça ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*

on t'a jamais appris à écrire?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu causes à qui comme ça ?


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Tu causes à qui comme ça ?  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je crois bien que c'est a moi que ce jeune homme parlait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

je crois bien que c'est a moi que ce jeune homme parlait !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Jagger]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

excuse, mais moi ça me fait réagir, j'aime pas ça du tout, mais alors pas du tout.

Sinon, comment ça va


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
quote:

on t'a jamais appris à écrire? 


Et toi ? ne tas ton jamais appris le tact ? Ou même dans une catégorie que je considère comme encore plus élémentaire  Le respect ?

(Je sais, je suis aujourdhui des plus susceptible)

Mais javoue, que les commentaires, sur la façon dont jorthographie, accorde et conjugue les mots, verbes, et phrases que j'utilise mon toujours laisser dune humeur des plus  Déplaisante !!!!

En fait je suis même persuadé que rien ne mexaspère plus que ce genre de commentaire  Sauf si tu plaisantais évidemment

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi non comme le montre mon message d'avant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est ma remarque ou la sienne que tu n'a pas aimé ?

Sinon ca va .. je fait plutot aller ...
Et toi ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

Moi non comme le montre mon message d'avant !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est ma remarque ou la sienne que tu n'a pas aimé ?

Sinon ca va .. je fait plutot aller ...
Et toi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

devine


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> devine 
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors je dirais que tu vas bien !
Et que c'est son message et pas le mien


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

alors je dirais que tu vas bien !
Et que c'est son message et pas le mien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as repris du poil de la bête toi, c'est bien


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

J'ai cru remarquer ca oui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et quand ça?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
ah bon?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et quand ça?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais pas


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Je sais pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah alors!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah alors!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors quoi ?


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

Ca vas mieux ... enfin j'essaye de pas trop y penser .. mais 'est dur tres dur ..


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Ca vas mieux ... enfin j'essaye de pas trop y penser .. mais 'est dur tres dur ..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben, c'est pas la solution de se morfondre... N'oublie pas qu'elle n'a que 14 ans... et qu'à cette âge on doute, beaucoup, on se cherche... Alors c'est à toi de jouer. Si tu le veux vraiment.


----------



## P-Nico (26 Juin 2002)

Allons allons ne désespère pas il fait beau, chaud, les filles se dénudent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... va faire un petit tour assied toi sur un terrrasse et prend un verre ... tu écris en même temps une jolie lettre (moi ça a marché   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) et tu lui envoi, tente le tout pour le tout !

A+


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

une lettre .. oui peut etre devrais-je ... enfin d'abord je vais laisser passer un moment et je la verrais dfe toute facon vendredi prochain ...


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*une lettre .. oui peut etre devrais-je ... enfin d'abord je vais laisser passer un moment et je la verrais dfe toute facon vendredi prochain ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis donc, t'arrêterais pas de laisser passer des moments toi? (vache! keske je suis fin ce matin moah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

tu te prends pour Beckett ?  _un temps un temps_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

dis donc, t'arrêterais pas de laisser passer des moments toi? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu vas finir par laisser le bon moment surtout!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_hin hin hin_


----------



## P-Nico (26 Juin 2002)

Ah tout à fait Alèm et si il attend encore:





Prend le taureau par les cornes et la lettre c'est toujours bien vu si tu n'as pas le courage de lui parler les yeux dans les yeux et bon comme ça tu seras fixer une fois pour toute... en même temps tu y ajoute un chtit bouquet de fleur....

A+


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

pas dutout ! et opuis le moment je dois le laisser passer ( jusqua  la fin de la semaine ) parce que la !!! et puis les fleurs ca vas lui faire peur de s'engager c'est tous


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

Moi j'ai aussi l'impression qu'elle c'est pas vraiment ce qu'elle se veux ... elle m'invite mais ca marche piour finir pas. etc etc ... je crois qu'il lui faut un peut de temps :/


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Moi j'ai aussi l'impression qu'elle c'est pas vraiment ce qu'elle se veux ... elle m'invite mais ca marche piour finir pas. etc etc ... je crois qu'il lui faut un peut de temps :/*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

3 ans par exemple   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





t'inquiètes, les mecs de son âge se poseront moins de questions que toi


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

les mecs de sont age elle leur a tous dis non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 alors alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fait pas c*****  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Et pis c'est peut etre vrais que je me pose trop de question mais bon bref


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*les mecs de sont age elle leur a tous dis non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fait pas c*****   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu connais tous les mecs de son âge tu sais où elle va passer ses vacances qui elle va rencontrer et tout et tout  chic je vais t'appeler _Irma la voyante_






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Et pis c'est peut etre vrais que je me pose trop de question mais bon bref   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou alors tu ne te poses pas les bonnes


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

je suis deja au fond du trous mais la !!! Alèm stp ... tu veux surement me faire réagire .. mais je l'ais appeller vendredi samedi et diamnche et elle n'a pas rappeller depuis vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*





 je suis deja au fond du trous mais la !!! Alèm stp ... tu veux surement me faire réagire .. mais je l'ais appeller vendredi samedi et diamnche et elle n'a pas rappeller depuis vendredi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouvre un bouquin de psychologie et cherche _cristallisation_


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

ca ne m'aide pas du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*ca ne m'aide pas du tout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est que tu n'as pas fait l'effort de chercher


----------



## P-Nico (26 Juin 2002)

Tiens Jagger pour t'aider :

Analyse de Stendhal dans De lamour. Le phénomène de la cristallisation : une branche banale, jetée dans les salines de Salzbourg, en est retirée toute couverte de cristaux, étincelante comme un bijou; il s'agit là d'une image de ce qui se passe dans l'état de passion. Comme la branche, lobjet aime, grace au travail de limagination, cristallise autour de lui un ensemble de souvenir et de reves : « Ce que jappelle critallisation, cest loperation de lesprit qui tire de tout ce qui se presente la decouverte que lobjet aime a de nouvelles perfections » (Stendhal, De lamour). Lamant enrobe la banalité de lêtre aimé dun éclat imaginaire; une femme ordinaire paraîtra exceptionnelle à celui qui en est passionnément amoureux.  Lobjet de la passion est souvent paré de qualités quil ne possède pas.   Dire que jai gâché des années de ma vie, écrit Proust, que jai voulu mourir, que jai eu mon plus grand amour, pour une femme qui ne me plaisait pas, qui nétait pas mon genre (Un amour de Swann ).

Dis moi Alèm si je suis hors sujet?!?!

A+


----------



## Jagger (26 Juin 2002)

je suis pas d'humeur a chercher des signification dans tes paroles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! non s'cuse moi .. je suis un peut déprimé ... pardonne moi donc


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

A part ça es tu déjà en vacances ??


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

non ! je suis au boulot la ...


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

Ah c'est bien alors tu n'as plus qu'a te noyer dans le travail ou dans l'alcool...












Courage le temps efface bien des choses...

A+


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

et mon patron me GONFLE !!!!!! ( IL FAIT ********** )


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

Alors tu sais ce qui te reste à faire:


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)




----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

le tuer ? le pendre avec un crochet au dessus des machine d'imprimerie et l'y lacher ?


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

Non ça c'est plus efficace:






[26 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

quelle lettre ? tu veux que je lui y dis quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouahahahahhahahhahahah !!! JE SUIS DEPRIMER !!! Y A DE LA JOIE TRAALALALLIIIAAJHJKDHDJKSHJKHDKJAHJDHAKJDHK;SHKHNKL HKSJHSJKHDjkfd ....

...

bouhouhouhouhouh ... snif snif snif


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

Dans la déprime on écrit souvent de belles choses et on est peut être plus sincère.

Prend un bout de papier et griphone quelque chose tu verras bien!


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P-Nico:
*Alors tu sais ce qui te reste à faire:





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faudrait peut-être pas l'inciter à boire, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)




----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P-Nico:
*Tiens Jagger pour t'aider :

Analyse de Stendhal dans De lamour. Le phénomène de la cristallisation : une branche banale, jetée dans les salines de Salzbourg, en est retirée toute couverte de cristaux, étincelante comme un bijou; il s'agit là d'une image de ce qui se passe dans l'état de passion. Comme la branche, lobjet aime, grace au travail de limagination, cristallise autour de lui un ensemble de souvenir et de reves : « Ce que jappelle critallisation, cest loperation de lesprit qui tire de tout ce qui se presente la decouverte que lobjet aime a de nouvelles perfections » (Stendhal, De lamour). Lamant enrobe la banalité de lêtre aimé dun éclat imaginaire; une femme ordinaire paraîtra exceptionnelle à celui qui en est passionnément amoureux.  Lobjet de la passion est souvent paré de qualités quil ne possède pas.   Dire que jai gâché des années de ma vie, écrit Proust, que jai voulu mourir, que jai eu mon plus grand amour, pour une femme qui ne me plaisait pas, qui nétait pas mon genre (Un amour de Swann ).

Dis moi Alèm si je suis hors sujet?!?!

A+








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*parfait!*


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

J'aime beaucoup la définition que tu fat de : cristallisation ... :')

mais dans le cas précis je pense que ça s'interprète plutôt comme le fait que je ne fasse plus rien et que je devienne odieux avec tout le monde...

L'aspect plus "terre-à-terre" : elle est tellement belle et moins vraiment pas beaux ... elle peut trouver un gars 10000 plus beau que moi ... plus gentil.. Plus intelligent ... plus... bouhouhouhouhouh ... :'(

Je pourrais mettre une photo... Mais je trouve que ce serait un peu un manque de respect ... bien que vous pourriez vous faire un avis ... enfin, je suis même pas sur ... enfin oui ... euh non ... enfin si


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Je pourrais mettre une photo... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mauvaise idée. nous n'avons pas d'avis à nous faire sur elle nous ne sommes pas le premier intéressé


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*pas dutout ! et opuis le moment je dois le laisser passer ( jusqua  la fin de la semaine ) parce que la !!! et puis les fleurs ca vas lui faire peur de s'engager c'est tous*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_tu t'appelerais pas l'Arlésienne?_


----------



## HAL1 (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver à propos des 14 ans:
*
... à cet âge on doute, beaucoup, on se cherche...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y a-t-il un âge où on arrête de se chercher ? J'ai plutôt l'impression que ça dépend du caractère de chaque personne, non ? J'ai une amie de 33 ans qui a pas mal vécu et pourtant me dit douter encore énormément pour tout ce qui est relations humaines !...

Sorry, je suis un peu hors sujet il est vrai... Mais bon, j'en profite pour souhaiter bonne chance à Jagger !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

mauvaise idée. nous n'avons pas d'avis à nous faire sur elle nous ne sommes pas le premier intéressé*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arrête alèm, je sais très bien que tu n'attends que ca


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

arrête alèm, je sais très bien que tu n'attends que ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

eh ben, je viens de me taper les 22 pages du sujet, et je vais y placer un mot...

je crois que ce que Thebig disait au début est tout a fait vrai : je vais te raconter ce qui m'est arrivé : 

j'était en 2nd (belge) j'avais 14 ans. j'étais vraiment amoureux d'une fille de ma classe, mais alors vraiment...

je savais pas du tout ce qu'elle éprouvait pour moi, et je suis également super timide avec les filles qui me plaisent...

toujours est-il qu'un jour, une de ses copine m'a dit que je lui plaisais (j'était trop bête pour m'en apercevoir)... j'ai commencé à un peu plus lui parler, mais dès que je la voyais j'étais mort de trouille de dire une connerie, ou qqch comme ca...

puis un jour on a changé les places dans la classe, et je me suis retrouvé a coté d'elle. c'était le plus beau jour de ma vie...
on est devenu de plus en plus proche, vraiment, on s'entendait superbien...
puis un jour, en plein cours de néérlandais, j'ai senti sa main effleurer la mienne, sous la table... j'en suis pas revenu! je crois que j'ai jamais eu autant de frisson que ce jour la... le reste de la journée a été assez calme, mais j'étais comme une pile électrique...

le lendemain, je me suis dit : allons y, ce coup ci c'est le bon! en plein cours d'histoire, je lui ai pris la main (tjrs sous la table, en cachette), et on s'est regardé dans les yeux... j'ai cru devenir fou!!! on est resté comme ça pendant 15-20 minutes (elle écrivait même de la main gauche pour pas me lacher la main!!!)
puis il y a eu la récré...
elle est sortie avec des copines, et m'a fait un clin d'oeil... j'étais vraiment dans un état second...

ensuite on a eu gym, bref, je l'ai pas revue ce jour la...

le lendemain (samedi), elle est passée chez moi à vélo! j'était seul à la maison, mais ma mère devait rentrer d'un moment a l'autre... j'ai rien osé dire, de peur d'etre surpris... (j'avias pas encore tout a fait 14 ans...)
elle partie au bout d'un quart d'heure de banalité, visiblement un peu décue... je m'en voulais a mort... mais bon!

le lundi, retour à l'école. c'était le jour de mon annif! un de mes copain m'a dit qu'elle allait surement me demander pour sortir avec moi a la fin de la journée.. en fait tout le monde était au courant (même les profs, qui trouvaient ca touchant), mais personne ne disait rien...
et puis la fin de la journée est arrivée, on a discuté à deux, près de chez elle, et elle n'a rien dit... moi non plus... j'osais pas...
je perdais tout mes moyens qd j'était près d'elle, mais c'était vraiment grave!!!

toujours est il que 3 jours plus tard, elle a demander au prof de changer de place...

c'était fini, je ne l'intéressait plus...

l'année suivante (j'était encore accro...), elle est sortie avec un copain... je suis resté amoureux de cette fille pendant 3 ans...

et depuis, je me suis dit que plus jamais ça ne se reproduirait! en bien je suis con... j'ai une fois demandé a une fille avec laquelle je m'entendais superbien de sortir avec moi, et elle a rit... elle me croyait pas... qd je lui ai dit que c'était sérieux, elle a sorti le refrain classique : "t'es un copain, patiati"...
le coup de massue... je suis redevenu aussi timide qu'avant! (avec les filles qui me plaisent, avec les autres ça roule super!!)


bref, dans ton cas je ne peux te conseiller qu'une chose : téléphonne lui, dit lui tout d'un coup, sans la laisser placer un mot! et n'attend pas!!! c'est la pire des choses!!! tu as reçu autant de signes que moi, ne fais pas la même erreur!!!

courage, je sais comme c'est dur!!


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
mauvaise idée. nous n'avons pas d'avis à nous faire sur elle nous ne sommes pas le premier intéressé

 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je parlais de la mienne et de la sienne pour que vous puissiez voire comme je suis insignifiant par rapport a elle ... mais je sais que je le ferrais pas ...

decus .. bhen que dire ... tu as raison sur toute la ligne ... mais je ne sais meme pas quoi lui dire ... enfin oui j'aimerais lui dire pleine de chose ... j'aurais preferer lui dire en face ... et puis la en plus c'est encore plus la deprime .. j'ais relut un de ses message ou elle dis : oui j'aimerais bien qu'on devienne copain


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)




----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

Grrrrrr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
pour que vous puissiez voire comme je suis insignifiant par rapport a elle ... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Jagger ! Nom de D....!!!
Comment peux-tu te qualifier d'insignifiant ???




Tu es "Jagger" ! avec tes qualités et tes défauts, tes forces et tes faiblesses ! Comme tout le monde, tu essaies de te débrouiller avec la vie et le monde qui t'entoure, tant bien que mal, avec tout ce que cela suppose de joie, de tristesse, d'amour et de désespoir parfois ...de doute aussi !!!
C'est déjà pas si mal, tu ne trouves pas !!!
Alors, stp, ne prononce plus le mot "insignifiant" !
Mon "secret" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : m'être toujours considéré comme l'égal de tout le monde et d'avoir transformé mes défauts en atouts - exemple : je suis bigleux et maladroit : tu ne peux pas savoir combien de personnes trouvent ça "craquant", le gars qui s'aplatit le nez contre la porte vitrée ou qui renverse régulièrement son verre sur sa cravate ... ... le tout, c'est de savoir en "jouer" et crois-moi, je suis devenu un expert ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rien de tel qu'un peu d'humour pour détendre les situations les plus pesantes...


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
> [QB]
> 
> je parlais de la mienne et de la sienne pour que vous puissiez voire comme je suis insignifiant par rapport a elle ... mais je sais que je le ferrais pas ...
> ...


----------



## minime (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*L'aspect plus "terre-à-terre" : elle est tellement belle et moins vraiment pas beaux ... elle peut trouver un gars 10000 plus beau que moi ... plus gentil.. Plus intelligent ... plus...

que vous puissiez voir comme je suis insignifiant par rapport a elle...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On dirait que tu te cherches des raisons ou des excuses pour ne rien faire. Bientôt tu vas arriver à te persuader qu'elle est trop bien pour toi.

Si tu attends d'être parfait, tu vas attendre longtemps. Persuade toi plutôt que tu n'es pas pire que les autres. La meilleure preuve c'est qu'elle semble s'intéresser à TOI.

- My advice is, if a girl doesn't mind that you puked on her, you should keep her.
- You're right, dude !





[27 juin 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2002)

Un autre exemple pour te réconforter Jagger :
Ceux qui me connaissent savent très bien que je ressemble autant à un Appolon que ma tartine de Nutella matinale ressemble au buffet du Georges V !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et encore, ma tartine de Nutella est toute fraîche, elle !!!
Je reviens d'un meeting en Hollande ou, au cours d'une soirée un peu "off" (et très arrosée !) on a demandé au personnel féminin d'élire "the most charming executive of the year" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - Et bien, crois-moi, j'ai été élu à la majorité parmi une bonne cinquantaine de "jeunes cadres dynamiques" qui en perdaient le pantalon de leurs smokings !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien entendu, je ne suis pas dupe de cette plaisanterie : elles ont simplement choisi un gars gentil, pas dangereux et bien dans sa peau qui leur fait plus penser à leur père qu'à leur amant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais qu'importe !!! 
Tout ça pour te dire que chacun à des atouts différents, qu'il suffit de les découvrir, de les développer et surtout d'en jouer ...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Tout ça pour te dire que chacun à des atouts différents, qu'il suffit de les découvrir, de les développer et surtout d'en jouer ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut dire, ça t'arrange vachement!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

faut dire, ça t'arrange vachement!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi d'ailleurs!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
faut dire, ça t'arrange vachement!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Exact ! Dans mon cas, c'était ça, le monastère ou le suicide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Content d'avoir choisi la première solution


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-----------------------
Exact ! Dans mon cas, c'était ça, le monastère ou le suicide   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Content d'avoir choisi la première solution   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou la tartine de Nutella!


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

... nutella ?!!?


----------



## kisco (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
* j'ais relut un de ses message ou elle dis : oui j'aimerais bien qu'on devienne copain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et t'en a pas l'air content !!
ça devrait justement te motiver... je pige pas.


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

je devrais oui .. mais elle ne fait rien pour


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

jagger...
crois moi, prend ce téléphone MAINTENANT, tél lui et dis lui tes sentiments, mais n'attends pas!!!!! au pire elle te dis non, de toute facon t'es plus dans la même école, donc tu la verra plus!
crois moi, c'est tout a fait possible que dans 1 semaine ça soit trop tard...

et puis je dis comme thebig : tes défauts sont des qualités! et puis vu le mail que tu as reçu ya un bout de temps, ça veut tout dire : attention, si t'actives pas il sera trop tard!

et arrête de te lamenter et de dire qu'on a raison, AGIS!!

si tu n'aissaye rien, tu n'auras rien.
juste des regrets.
alors bong sang prends un risque, une fois dans ta vie!!!

et puis si t'es super super timide, ben envoie un message, j'en sais rien, moi, mais fais qqch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

mais bordel !! J el'ais inviter trois fois !!! elle a toujours eu un prob au dernier moment !!!!! Et puis je l'ai appeller trois fois et elle a pas rappeller !!

...

t veux que je fasse quoi ? l'appeller j'arrive pas elle est jamais la ... 
Lui envoyer un message ? je ne sais pas quoi lui dire ...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*et arrête de te lamenter et de dire qu'on a raison, AGIS!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est sympa de me remplacer


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

Oh là du calme, alors comme on l'a déjà dit, écrit une jolie petite LETTRE et  envoie lui en courrier A parceque là ça commence à durer...







A+


----------



## kisco (27 Juin 2002)

dis lui qu'il faut qu'elle te rappelle dès que possible... 
et voili-voilà tu verra si elle prends le temps


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*mais bordel !! J el'ais inviter trois fois !!! elle a toujours eu un prob au dernier moment !!!!! Et puis je l'ai appeller trois fois et elle a pas rappeller !!

...

t veux que je fasse quoi ? l'appeller j'arrive pas elle est jamais la ... 
Lui envoyer un message ? je ne sais pas quoi lui dire ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

!!!! !!!! si elle me rappelle pas c'est qu'elle a pas envie de me revoire ? ou bien je reve ?


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*mais bordel !! J el'ais inviter trois fois !!! elle a toujours eu un prob au dernier moment !!!!! Et puis je l'ai appeller trois fois et elle a pas rappeller !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de toute façon t'as déjà passé deux heures au tél avec elle sans rien oser lui dire... et je crois pas que le fait d'etre en face d'elle va changer qqch...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
t veux que je fasse quoi ? l'appeller j'arrive pas elle est jamais la ... 
Lui envoyer un message ? je ne sais pas quoi lui dire ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le message... ben il suffit d'etre convaincant! c'est pas a moi de te dire ce que tu vas lui dire... l'avantage du message, c'est que tu risque pas de cafouiller, et surtout que tu oseras... tu lui dis que t'arrives pas a la joindre, et  que tu en a marre d'attendre le bon moment (en un peu plus gentil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) puis tu déballe ton sac!!!
crois moi, il n'y a rien de pire que les regrets... mais alors vraiment rien!


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> crois moi, il n'y a rien de pire que les regrets... mais alors vraiment rien!
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu marque un point ... et la ca tu me fait pencher vers le fait que je vais lui dire ... enfin je ferrais ca se soir parce que la j'ais mon chef qui me colle ( il telephone la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...

mais je sais vraiment pas quoi lui dire ( je sais c'est nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jagger (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> crois moi, il n'y a rien de pire que les regrets... mais alors vraiment rien!
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu marque un point ... et la ca tu me fait pencher vers le fait que je vais lui dire ... enfin je ferrais ca se soir parce que la j'ais mon chef qui me colle ( il telephone la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...

mais je sais vraiment pas quoi lui dire ( je sais c'est nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## P-Nico (27 Juin 2002)

Ah ça prend tournure alors tu vas aller la voir, lui téléphoner ou commencer à écrire quelque chose??






[27 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

bhen la je bosse ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je sais toujours pas comme je vais lui dire


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

je suis toujours au boulot


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

tu a gagné P-nico ( rien avoir mais mon frère s'appelle Pierre-Nicolas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...

Je vais lui ecrire se soir ... mais je ne sais pas comme le faire : lettre ou message ? 
La lettre et plus "distante"
le message et moins personnel
la lettre vas me laisser trop de temps pour reflechire
le message c'est surement pas la meileur solution ...

mais je crois que le messsage c'est le mieux ... mais je crois aussi qu'elle n' plus d'argent sur sont natel ... ( portable )... et si elle telephone ? je lui dis quoi ?

a oui pour le message vous croyez que je dois dire que si elle ne ressent pas la meme chose ou qu'elle ne veut pas , je pourrais etre un simple ami ?


----------



## iFlighT (28 Juin 2002)

BOn ca n'a voire avec votre sujet, mais c'est juste que je fete mon *300ème post !!!*


Vous pouvez reprendre l'activite normale de votre converation


----------



## P-Nico (28 Juin 2002)

Tiens mois aussi je m'appelle Pierre-Nicolas, ah comme le monde est petit...

Bon c'est quoi un message ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+

[27 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

bhen un message c'est un SMS donc en france un texto je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on c'est pas mal ecrit comme ca :/


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2002)

tu lui envoie un sms maintenant (ça prend moins de temps que de venir sur le net) et tu verras bien ce qu'elle répond. et si elle répond pas, tu lui téléphone ce soir


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

je lui ais pas encore envoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




elle n'a pas demandé de mes nouvelle depuis vendredi passé !!!! c'est plutot claire non :'( ?


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*je lui ais pas encore envoyer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle n'a pas demandé de mes nouvelle depuis vendredi passé !!!! c'est plutot claire non :'( ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'y crois pas mais quel empoté ce mec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon maintenant, je vais te dire un truc fondamental *si tu ne voulais pas que cela se fasse entre elle et toi, il suffirait d'agir comme tu le fais en ce moment*

*ARRÊTE DE TE PRENDRE LA TÊTE POUR RIEN ET ENVOIE LUI CE PØåÛ»?flªÍËÍ DE SMS, BORDEL!!!*

je lis pas trop ce sujet mais je trouve que 

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>tu n'as rien retenu de tout ce qui t'a été dit.<LI>tu te prends la tête pour rien.<LI>tu reçois des signes positifs et tu ne bouges pas<LI>tu reçois des signes négatifs *parce que tu ne bouges pas* et tu ne bouges toujours pas<LI>tu flippes comme un malade[/list]

alors maintenant *TU BOUGGGGGGEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cham (28 Juin 2002)

J'étais parti faire pipi.
J'ai rien raté ???


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

Ais tu as encore raison... et moi je ne bouge toujours pas .... je flipper comme un malade, j'ai perdu 5 Kg cette semaine... :'(  je viens d'essayer d l'appeler, mais elle nest pas la visiblement ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon un message comme ça ? :


Je ne sais pas comment commencer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! merde !


Non je peux sérieusement pas lui avouer .. elle va avoir peur ? ( je me trouve encore une excuse !! ) je devrais l'appeler ... non 



Mouahahah c'est pathétique


----------



## cham (28 Juin 2002)

*TA-DA, 100e post !!!*
Bon comme MacG plante tout au bureau (déconnexion-reconnexion obligatoire) j'ai pas eu le courage de suivre entre les pages 7 et 15, mais apparemment je n'ai pas raté grand chose.
Et Jagger, faut se jeter à l'eau un jour. Sinon le 'dimat va baisser.
Courage et rdv à tous les membres helvétiques de MacG à la petite fête chez la copine de Jagger. Ooops ça doit déjà être passé. Tant pis !

Sinon, dans le loft euuuh ça va !


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

j'aimerais qu'alème habit pres de chez moi ... peut etre qu'une bonne claque me remettrais sur le droit chemin ..


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2002)

*VAS-Y MAINTENANT! C'EST LE MOMENT! LANCE TOI MON GARS!*

Allez hop on y va!


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*j'aimerais qu'alème habit pres de chez moi ... peut etre qu'une bonne claque me remettrais sur le droit chemin ..    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas une CLAQUE qu'il te faut, c'est ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flûte, merde, putain, bordel OUF...

*VAS-Y *

[27 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

des années de literature pour en arriver a begayer un message mal formuler ... :

que penser vous de ( je sais c'est nul ) :

J'ai essayé de te joindre mais je n'ai pas réussi ... Comme le disent mes amis ( c'est un bien grand mots je sais ) : Mieux vaut une étrnité de chagrin qu'un instant de regret ... Si je ne suis pas sortis avec fanny ( C'est elle qui m'a demander pourquoi je l'avais pas fait ) c'est parce que j'étais et que je suis encore amoureux de toi ... ( la j'ais aps fini mais je pensais continuer dans la nulitée avec un ) : j'ai essayer de t'oublier... mais lorsque je t'ais revu un seul de tes sourires a reussis a me faire perdre toute mes resolutions

( applause please ) non je sais c'est nullisme et je devrais avoir honte ... JE SUIS NUL ) mais je pense pas que je vais lui ecrire une nullité pareil


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

pourquoi ne suis bon qu'a exprimer des sentiments tristes ... j'arrive a m'exprimer lorsque je parle de ma vision du monde mais pas lorsque je veux dire a la personne qui compte le plus pour moi e que je resent pour elle


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2002)

donne moi son numéro, son nom, ton nom, et je lui envoie ca parceque là t'exagère vraiment...

voila ce que tu lui mets : 

salut. j'ai pas réussi à t'avoir au téléphone, ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essayé. mais je ne veux plus reporter à demain ce que j'aurais du te dire il ya longtemps : JE T'aimeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


OK? 
c'est clair et rapide

a toi d'étoffer le tout...
do it now!


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

a relire mon message on dirrais lovecraft en pleine deprime


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

prêt Jagger ?
3...
2..
1.

envoie !!!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*a relire mon message on dirrais lovecraft en pleine deprime   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et en plus ça le fait marrer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est quoi cette histoire ? C'est pire que DALLAS, moi j'avais raccroché au 3526ème épisode


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

Bravo à cham62 pour son 100ème post
et à iFLIGHT pour son 300ème


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

_si tu sais pas quoi dire, fais lui un dessin!_











_l'empoté!_


----------



## Blob (28 Juin 2002)

Bon j'ai envie de raler alors je viens le faire sur le sujet que je trouve le plus pitoyable.
A quoi ca ressemble franchement? y'a des sites spécialisés pour ce genre de conneries. Raconter sa vie sentimentale (enfin si ca y ressemble) sur un forum (dédié au mac) franchement faut le faire. 
Y'a pas des numéros de phones spécialisés dans ca?

Bientot on va parler de ses problemes sexuels si ca continue...............  

allez bon amusement


----------



## bouilla (28 Juin 2002)

voila un message qui, en guise de claque, te fera reagir je l'espere   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis du meme avis que Blob, 16 pages pour en arriver là ça frise le ridicule...

maintenant il serait temps que tu analyses ts les messages et que tu agisses en consequence, et derniere chose : suis ton instinct


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Bon j'ai envie de raler alors je viens le faire sur le sujet que je trouve le plus pitoyable.
A quoi ca ressemble franchement? y'a des sites spécialisés pour ce genre de conneries. Raconter sa vie sentimentale (enfin si ca y ressemble) sur un forum (dédié au mac) franchement faut le faire. 
Y'a pas des numéros de phones spécialisés dans ca?

Bientot on va parler de ses problemes sexuels si ca continue...............  

allez bon amusement    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ici, c'est le bar, on cause de tout et de rien


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Bon j'ai envie de raler alors je viens le faire sur le sujet que je trouve le plus pitoyable.
A quoi ca ressemble franchement? y'a des sites spécialisés pour ce genre de conneries. Raconter sa vie sentimentale (enfin si ca y ressemble) sur un forum (dédié au mac) franchement faut le faire.
Y'a pas des numéros de phones spécialisés dans ca?
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si j'ai posté ici c'est parce que personne ne me connais sur macg ... et donc que vous etes tous objectifs ! et puis si tu le trouve pitoyable ne le lis pas !!!

Bon barbarela tu en pense quoi du message qu'il me donne ? ( je te demande a toi parce que tu est une femme et que tu as un minimum d'experience je crois :/ )


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Bientot on va parler de ses problemes sexuels si ca continue.........*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et pourquoi pas ?

vous savez, moi l'autre jour, j'aimmfffpmmhhgmmnnfftrr


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

si j'ai posté ici c'est parce que personne ne me connais sur macg ... et donc que vous etes tous objectifs ! et puis si tu le trouve pitoyable ne le lis pas !!!

Bon barbarela tu en pense quoi du message qu'il me donne ? ( je te demande a toi parce que tu est une femme et que tu as un minimum d'experience je crois :/ )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel message ?


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

Vous avez déjà entendu la dernière chanson d'Indochine ? (vraiment trop belle)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Jai demandé à la lune
Si tu voulais encore de moi
Elle ma dit "jai pas lhabitude
De moccuper des cas comme ça"
Et toi et moi
On était tellement sûr
Et on se disait quelques fois
Que cétait juste une aventure
Et que ça ne durerait pas

Je nai pas grand chose à te dire
Et pas grand chose pour te faire rire
Car jimagine toujours le pire
Et le meilleur me fait souffrir
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jagger : Imagine le meilleur, et tu oubliera le pire !


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

ce message : 
_salut. j'ai pas réussi à t'avoir au téléphone, ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essayé. mais je ne veux plus reporter à demain ce que j'aurais du te dire il ya longtemps : JE T'aime_

si tu trouve pas ca trop nul je l'envoie ...

quand a indochine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon collegue ne chante que ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est toujours :

j'ai demmmander a la luune ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*

et pourquoi pas ?

vous savez, moi l'autre jour, j'aimmfffpmmhhgmmnnfftrr







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non ?!?!?!

C'était toi !!!!!!!!!!

Ma collègue me parle encore de ton mmffhhozdubiv !!!!!!
Si tu savais comme elle aimerait te revoir !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*ce message : 
salut. j'ai pas réussi à t'avoir au téléphone, ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essayé. mais je ne veux plus reporter à demain ce que j'aurais du te dire il ya longtemps : JE T'aime

si tu trouve pas ca trop nul je l'envoie ...

quand a indochine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon collegue ne chante que ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est toujours :

j'ai demmmander a la luune ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors t'as envoyé?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

Résumé :
Tu as 2 possibilités :
1° Tu ne fais rien et tu n'as rien - au moins, c'est simple, clair, précis...tu assumes ton choix et tu l'oublies !
2° Tu fais quelque chose et dans ce cas il existe 3 sous-possibilités :
a) Tu te prends un rateau et au moins, tu as le mérite d'être fixé !
b) Tu récoltes l'indifférence et dans ce cas, rien ne t'empêche, soit de laisser tomber, soit de passer à la vitesse supérieure...!
c) C'est le début d'une grande histoire d'Amour !
A ton avis, et dans ton cas précis, quel est le meilleur choix ???


----------



## P-Nico (28 Juin 2002)

Alors ce message a été envoyé Jag. tiens nous au courant............. on ne tient plus.........






A+


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

je lui ai envoyer le message hier soir a 10h30 ... je pense que c'est foutu .. mais voila ... je commence a avoir l'habitude

Enfin si elle m'a pas rappeller durant 1 semaine c'est que voila ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
Enfin si elle m'a pas rappeller durant 1 semaine c'est que voila ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Euh ! Jagger ! Je ne voudrais pas te démoraliser, mais si tu ne reçois pas de réponse aujourd'hui, ça sent mauvais ...
Ce n'est pas le genre de message qu'on laisse traîner une semaine avant de répondre si on y porte un certain intérêt ...
A la limite, c'est dans les minutes qui suivent qu'elle aurait dû répondre (si elle a bien reçu le message, bien entendu...)
De toutes manières, tous les espoirs sont encore permis !


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Euh ! Jagger ! Je ne voudrais pas te démoraliser, mais si tu ne reçois pas de réponse aujourd'hui, ça sent mauvais ...
Ce n'est pas le genre de message qu'on laisse traîner une semaine avant de répondre si on y porte un certain intérêt ...
A la limite, c'est dans les minutes qui suivent qu'elle aurait dû répondre (si elle a bien reçu le message, bien entendu...)
De toutes manières, tous les espoirs sont encore permis !  
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je sais ca ! je disais qu'elle n'avais pas appeller durant une semaine ( de vendredi passé a aujourd'hui ) et donc que je ne me faisait pas d'illusion ... elle ne repondra pas ...

et moi et moi ... pour une fois j'aurais été franc et je lui aurais dis ce que je resent ... 


je je ... je m'en rend compte que je n'ai jamais été vraiment heureux ... mais lorsque j'ai envoyer le message je dois dire que j'ai en quelque sort été soulager d'un pid que je traine depuis longtemps ... c'est pas bien ?


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

je fais le fier qui n'est pas plus toucher que ca .. mais ce matin ma mere m'a mis une claque qui m'a arracher les larmes de tous se pourquoi je n'avais pas pleurer ... 3 ans de retenue qui m'ont fait arriver avec 2 hreus de retard au boulot ... :'(


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*je fais le fier qui n'est pas plus toucher que ca .. mais ce matin ma mere m'a mis une claque qui m'a arracher les larmes de tous se pourquoi je n'avais pas pleurer ... 3 ans de retenue qui m'ont fait arriver avec 2 hreus de retard au boulot ... :'(*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


hum tu devrais penser à t'aérer un peu sortir au lieu de rester à te lamenter sur ta bécane non?

parce que là, tu es en pleine névrose mon petit vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, pas de MacGé avant 3 jours (je sais, c'est terrible mais ça fait énormément de bien)


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
hum tu devrais penser à t'aérer un peu sortir au lieu de rester à te lamenter sur ta bécane non?

parce que là, tu es en pleine névrose mon petit vieux 

allez, pas de MacGé avant 3 jours (je sais, c'est terrible mais ça fait énormément de bien) 
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je devrais oui ... mais j'aime pas trop sortire ... et puis et puis et puis ...

j'ai meme pas feter mon 300 poste


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*je fais le fier qui n'est pas plus toucher que ca .. mais ce matin ma mere m'a mis une claque qui m'a arracher les larmes de tous se pourquoi je n'avais pas pleurer ... 3 ans de retenue qui m'ont fait arriver avec 2 hreus de retard au boulot ... :'(*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Idem qu'Alèm !
Reste pas comme ça Jagger, sors un peu, confie toi à tes meilleurs potes, vois du monde, prend l'air ... mais ne reste pas scotché devant ton écran !!!
Tu sais, on voudrait sincèrement t'aider, mais je crois vraiment qu'en ce moment tu as besoin d'autres choses que du virtuel : on ne peut pas se toucher au travers d'un écran, ni se taper sur l'épaule en disant : "t'en fais pas, ça va aller" ... c'est ça dont tu as besoin ... 
Nous, on est limités ! alors, passe toi de nous pendant quelques temps et resaisis-toi ...
N'empêche : on t'aime Jagger !!!


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Idem qu'Alèm !
Reste pas comme ça Jagger, sors un peu, confie toi à tes meilleurs potes, vois du monde, prend l'air ... mais ne reste pas scotché devant ton écran !!!
Tu sais, on voudrait sincèrement t'aider, mais je crois vraiment qu'en ce moment tu as besoin d'autres choses que du virtuel : on ne peut pas se toucher au travers d'un écran, ni se taper sur l'épaule en disant : "t'en fais pas, ça va aller" ... c'est ça dont tu as besoin ...
Nous, on est limités ! alors, passe toi de nous pendant quelques temps et resaisis-toi ...
N'empêche : on t'aime Jagger !!!  
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon meilleur voir seul amis ... deprimne comme moi .. en presque pire .

J'avais deux bon amis .. mais apres un truc qu'il m'ont fait je leur parle plus...

et puis les autre n'on jamais tét que des copains

_N'empêche : on t'aime Jagger !!!_

:')


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
allez, pas de MacGé avant 3 jours (je sais, c'est terrible mais ça fait énormément de bien)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais... mais... _mais c'est ignoooobleu_





Comment oses-tu dire des choses pareilles!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine qu'on te fasse ça à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. pour Jagger: A la limite et si tu veux vraiment en avoir le coeur net, insiste et mets-la au pied du mur... 'finira bien par répondre... Et si c'est rateau, dis-toi que c'est de l'expérience sentimentale qui rentre... Vu que tout le monde s'en est pris (même thebig, j'en suis sûr même si il avouera jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

je devrais oui ... mais j'aime pas trop sortire ... et puis et puis et puis ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça se voit tendance dépressive d'intérieur ose même pas aller voir une fille préfère les médias électroniques tu t'es pris la tête sur elle alors que tu ne l'as même pas vu pendant tout ce temps tu me rappelles quelqu'un 


(c'est pas moi, je vous rassure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

Mais... mais... mais c'est ignoooobleu





Comment oses-tu dire des choses pareilles!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine qu'on te fasse ça à toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait le vikinde dernier


----------



## HAL1 (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*


&#8230;hum&#8230; tu devrais penser à t'aérer un peu&#8230; sortir au lieu de rester à te lamenter sur ta bécane&#8230; non?

parce que là, tu es en pleine névrose mon petit vieux&#8230;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Franchement, je me demande si c'est avec ce genre de commentaire qu'on aide vraiment les gens !

Faut arrêter de sortir tout le temps les grands mots. Est-ce que tu sais vraiment ce que c'est qu'une névrose Alèm? Ca me fait penser à toutes ces personnes qui sortent à tour de bras des phrases du genre "il/elle est en pleine dépression !", alors que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Confondre une *déprime* (même une grosse déprime) et une *dépression* est une belle bourde, et les gens qui ont eux-même fait une dépression ou qui ont cotoyé un(e) dépressif(ve) savent réellement ce que c'est !...

Je suis par contre d'accord avec ton conseil de sortir et de s'aérer, rester devant son ordi n'est pas la meilleure solution. Mais parler à des personnes qu'on trouve cool sur Internet (et définitivement tu es quelqu'un de cool Alèm), je pense que ça peut pas mal aider...

Salutations,
A+


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

je sais ca ! je disais qu'elle n'avais pas appeller durant une semaine ( de vendredi passé a aujourd'hui ) et donc que je ne me faisait pas d'illusion ... elle ne repondra pas ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*ce n'était pas à elle d'appeler*, c'est une gamine de 14 ans


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

Tidju Jagger ! Tu m'empêches de travailler convenablement ...
C'est peut-être parce que j'ai mon dernier fils qui a ton âge, mais il faut absolument que tu sortes de ce cercle de morosité qui t'emmène tout droit vers la déprime ...
Alors, ne garde pas tout ça pour toi, parle, exprime-toi ... si tu ne peux pas avec tes parents, il y a peut-être d'autres personnes de ta famille à qui tu peux te confier !!!
Comme tout le monde, j'ai aussi eu des moments très difficiles à traverser et c'est toujours le fait d'en parler ouvertement et sans honte qui m'a tiré d'affaire ...
Le temps est précieux, ne le gaspille pas à rester dans ton coin à ruminer...
Le soleil est dehors ...!!!
Alors, va bronzer un petit coup !


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HAL1:
*

Franchement, je me demande si c'est avec ce genre de commentaire qu'on aide vraiment les gens !

Faut arrêter de sortir tout le temps les grands mots. Est-ce que tu sais vraiment ce que c'est qu'une névrose Alèm? Ca me fait penser à toutes ces personnes qui sortent à tour de bras des phrases du genre "il/elle est en pleine dépression !", alors que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Confondre une déprime (même une grosse déprime) et une dépression est une belle bourde, et les gens qui ont eux-même fait une dépression ou qui ont cotoyé un(e) dépressif(ve) savent réellement ce que c'est !...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui je sais exactement de quoi je parle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais aussi que parler à des gens sur internet peut aider mais au bout de 17 pages (plus l'autre sujet), je suis en droit de me demander si nos conseils et ces dizaines de pages de posts n'ont pas aggravé son état et sa cristallisation et donc sa déprime 

sur ce, je vais sur Panam' mater un concert avec ficelle (et Adèle) au Batofar ce soir pour ceux qui veulent


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> ce n'était pas à elle d'appeler, c'est une gamine de 14 ans  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*JE l'AI APPELLER VENDREDI SAMEDI DIMANCHE ET VENDREDI ELLE A DIS QU'ELLE RAPPELLAIT,SAMEDI SONT PERE A REPONDUS, ET DIAMCNEHE SONT FRERE A DIS QU'IL LUI DIRAIT DE L'APPELLER*

pour ma depreime c'est deja fait ... en plus dehors c'est la mousson tellement il flote


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

JE l'AI APPELLER VENDREDI SAMEDI DIMANCHE ET VENDREDI ELLE A DIS QU'ELLE RAPPELLAIT,SAMEDI SONT PERE A REPONDUS, ET DIAMCNEHE SONT FRERE A DIS QU'IL LUI DIRAIT DE L'APPELLER*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah, ça ne change rien mon petit vieux, ce n'était pas à elle d'appeler ou de rappeler.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
pour ma depreime c'est deja fait ... en plus dehors c'est la mousson tellement il flote   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as l'air d'aimer ça.


----------



## HAL1 (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

oui je sais exactement de quoi je parle&#8230;     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais aussi que parler à des gens sur internet peut aider mais au bout de 17 pages (plus l'autre sujet), je suis en droit de me demander si nos conseils et ces dizaines de pages de posts n'ont pas aggravé son état et sa cristallisation et donc sa déprime&#8230; 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors je te prie d'accepter mes excuses. Et je précise (mais il me semble que tu l'as déjà compris) que clairement ce n'était pas un post dirigé contre toi.

Effectivement, on peut se demander si toutes ces discussions ont un effet bénéfique ou au contraire font plutôt un travail de sape sur le moral de Jagger... Mais en tant que Modérateur, tu peux prendre la grave décision de fermer le sujet, non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








A+

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par HAL1]


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> bah, ça ne change rien mon petit vieux, ce n'était pas à elle d'appeler ou de rappeler. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu te moque de moi j'espere ? si elle tennais a moi ne serais-ce qu'un tous petit peut elle aurais au moins envoyer un sms !

non j'aime pas la deprime ... de decembre a janvier j'avais perdu 10kg ... et en plus je vais me coucher a 2 heures du mat tous le jours parce que je n'arrive pas a dormire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*
(même thebig, j'en suis sûr même si il avouera jamais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Avec tous les rateaux que je me suis ramassés, je peux nettoyer le bois de Boulogne de fond en comble durant le siècle à venir.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Même avec ma femme, j'en ai ramassé un au début ... mais je me suis acharné pour finir par l'épouser...
Depuis, j'ai le nez qui a cicatrisé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, je reste prudent ....


----------



## Blob (28 Juin 2002)

Bon allez jagger franchement a quoi tu joues? fume toi un bon ptit oinch ou prend toi un rail de coke pour avoir du courage et fait ce que tu as a faire. 
Tu le sais ce que tu as a faire c pas la peine de venir pleurnicher ici pour le savoir.


----------



## HAL1 (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*...fume toi un bon ptit oinch ou prend toi un rail de coke pour avoir du courage et fait ce que tu as a faire. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as d'autres conseils de ce genre ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*ou prend toi un rail de coke*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
J'espère que tu plaisantes là, Blob ???
Je ne supporte pas quand on parle de cette merde...


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

je lui ai deja envoyer ce message ...

.. pour la drogue c'est la pire des connerie !! Je fume rien et je ne bois pas ! je vais pas commencer !


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
* Je fume rien et je ne bois pas ! je vais pas commencer !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parfait !


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

et puis fumer ou se droguer ne resoudrais rien !!!


----------



## P-Nico (28 Juin 2002)

Question toute bête, mon ex-copine ne répondait pas à mes message... Je lui ai téléphonée et appris qu'elle s'était fait voler son portable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  alors peut être que .....

A+ et courage nous sommes tous là






[28 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Blob (28 Juin 2002)

Ben pete un coup alors pour te décoincer c une maniere plus naturelle et tout aussi efficace.


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Question toute bête, mon ex-copine ne répondait pas à mes message... Je lui ai téléphonée et appris qu'elle s'était fait voler son portable   alors peut être que .....

A+ et courage nous sommes tous là


 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mouaih !


----------



## P-Nico (28 Juin 2002)

Il ne va pas se faire des amis ....


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Il ne va pas se faire des amis ....
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

???


----------



## remi trom (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*et puis fumer ou se droguer ne resoudrais rien !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exact!!!

Mais se lamenter comme tu le fais depuis quelques semaines sur ces forums, non plus ne résoud rien !!!

Tu analyses, tu disseques, tu te tortures l'esprits pour finalement ... perdre le moral....

Tu n'as pas le recul nécessaire pour analyser vos échanges téléphoniques ou autre, tu es trop impliqué !!!!

Alors relis tous les bons conseils rèunis sur ce thread et jette toi à l'eau (mais oui, comme quand tu vas au lac et que l'eau est trés froide, y'a un moment ou faut se jeter à l'eau) !!! mais c'est clair qu'il te faut un petit peu de courage; (chose que tu n'as pas l'air de posséder en grande quantité !!!) 







Pobrecito !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Ben pete un coup alors pour te décoincer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Là, je souscris à 100 % - mais évite quand même de le faire si elle est en face de toi (sauf, bien entendu, si elle l'a fait avant...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tiens, je me décoincerais bien aussi un petit coup si je n'avais pas cette vieille rombière de secrétaire qui me nargue toute la journée !!!
Faudra que je pense à la virer celle-là


----------



## remi trom (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Tiens, je me décoincerais bien aussi un petit coup si je n'avais pas cette vieille rombière de secrétaire qui me nargue toute la journée !!!
Faudra que je pense à la virer celle-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peut-être que le premier résoudrait le second


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

lol!

merci the big pour cette dose de bonne humeur dans ce sujet !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Peut-être que le premier résoudrait le second 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Ouf ! c'est fait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...(et en plus, elle est sourde !!!











 )


----------



## P-Nico (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*Ben pete un coup alors pour te décoincer c une maniere plus naturelle et tout aussi efficace.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jag. je me référai à ce poste là...






Perso je n'aime pas trop envoyer ce genre de message par sms, mais bon...

Ecrit une lettre et met la dans sa boîte aux lettres comme ça au moins tu seras sur qu'elle l'a reçue (expérience faite...)

--------

The big au centre:






[28 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## remi trom (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Ouf ! c'est fait !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...(et en plus, elle est sourde !!!











 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mais elle n'a peut-être pas le nez bouché ?!?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Avec tous les rateaux que je me suis ramassés, je peux nettoyer le bois de Boulogne de fond en comble durant le siècle à venir....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

overlol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En plus j'aurais mieux fait de fermer ma grande gueule... Vu que j'ai frôlé la crise cardiaque ce matin aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La fille qui a fait chavirer mes entrailles pendant bien trop longtemps qui rapplique à la bibliothèque de la fac de science où je bosse mes exams, alors qu'elle n'y avait jamais mis les pieds jusqu'à aujourd'hui...


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

Depuis, j'ai le nez qui a cicatrisé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, je reste prudent ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Avec tous les rateaux que je me suis ramassés, je peux nettoyer le bois de Boulogne de fond en comble durant le siècle à venir....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention malheureux! Au détour d'un chêne, tu pourrais tomber sur un gland!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Au détour d'un chêne, tu pourrais tomber sur un gland!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
...Gland fou va !!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ou sur ta truffe ... Arrrfffffff


----------



## Jagger (28 Juin 2002)

euhm euhm P-nico je sais que le sms c'est pas bien ... mais je pouvais pas faire autrement ... mais je vais l'appeller un de ses jour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*mais je vais l'appeller un de ses jour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Et pourquoi pas tout de suite ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2002)

L'Amour se nourrit d'instants fragiles et fugaces qui ne trouvent leur finalité que dans l'urgence la plus absolue...
Alors, sois "urgent" Jagger, il ne t'attendra pas !
ps : conseil de vieux !


----------



## remi trom (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*L'Amour se nourrit d'instants fragiles et fugaces qui ne trouvent leur finalité que dans l'urgence la plus absolue...
Alors, sois "urgent" Jagger, il ne t'attendra pas !
ps : conseil de vieux !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C'est beau !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Juin 2002)

si tu attends "un de ces jours", et bien un de ces jours il ne te restera plus que mme poignet (veuve de son état) et tes yeux pour pleurer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
C'est beau !!!   
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Merci Remi




J'ai dû probablement écrire ça un soir de jardinage (rapport aux rateaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).
Je dois probablement en avoir une quinzaine d'autres comme ça, écrites avec mes larmes, juste pour les amateurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*il ne te restera plus que mme poignet (veuve de son état)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Et encore !!! Pour cela, il faudrait qu'il te reste encore un fond d'énergie à ce moment-là !!!
C'est ça que tu veux ???


----------



## remi trom (29 Juin 2002)

Bon je pars en week end... 

Mais j'ai peur qu'a mon retour lundi, notre Jagger national, il soit toujours au bord du pont !!!

Désolé de te dire ça mon gars mais nous n'aurons aucune Clémence à ton égart !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, ce soir c'est ton soir Jagger !!!
ce soir c'est le grand soir...

Bon week end à tous


----------



## P-Nico (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------
Et encore !!! Pour cela, il faudrait qu'il te reste encore un fond d'énergie à ce moment-là !!!
C'est ça que tu veux ???



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec un peu d'imagination y pas de problème !







A+

Tiens j'viens de passer 100 posts 






Nico

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Jagger (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Alors, ce soir c'est ton soir Jagger !!!
ce soir c'est le grand soir...
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

elle n'a toujours pas repondus !!! j'en ai fait le deuil je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enfin je vais l'appeller se soir pour m'expliquer


----------



## P-Nico (29 Juin 2002)

A t elle recu ton message ???

Nico


----------



## Jagger (29 Juin 2002)

bhen ca j'en sais rien .. c'est pour ca que je vais l'appeller se soir ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pui si elle a pas recu .. je pense pas que je lui dirais tous de suite .. enfin je sais pas parce qu'elle pourrais l'avoir recu et me dire que non pour me l'entendre dire non ?


----------



## P-Nico (29 Juin 2002)

IL me semble que tu nous a pas dit ce que tu lui a écris??? C'était genre : bonjour ça va? ou plus intime et pssionnel??

Nico


----------



## Jagger (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> salut. j'ai pas réussi à t'avoir au téléphone, ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essayé. mais je ne veux plus reporter à demain ce que j'aurais du te dire il ya longtemps : Je T'aime <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quelque chose du genre .. en fait presque ca ..


----------



## deadlocker (29 Juin 2002)

*9 PAGES EN PLUS!!!!*








bordel, mais c'est galère à lire tout, ça, j'ai pas le temps maintenant, mais y'aurait-il une bonne âme pour un rapide résumé des épisodes précédents?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Voilà, mais en gros, j'ai l'impression quepour l'instant , c'est "_Wait and See_


----------



## Number One (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Mon meilleur voir seul amis ... deprimne comme moi .. en presque pire .*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey ! Je tient à préciser que pour le moment je ne déprime pas du tout j'ai bien d'autres problèmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, je retourne au lit


----------



## Jagger (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Hey ! Je tient à préciser que pour le moment je ne déprime pas du tout j'ai bien d'autres problèmes  Bon, je retourne au lit
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sorry NB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'esepere que tu revient bientot d'entre les morts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

-

Sinon je sais pas .. je vais peut etre l'appeller se soir ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Mais elle n'a peut-être pas le nez bouché ?!? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Pas de crainte à avoir pour cette fois-ci, ce n'était qu'un "petit nerveux" qui a fait plus de bruit qu'autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais, à la prochaine, je vous raconterais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai quand même un peu honte


----------



## barbarella (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Ouf ! c'est fait !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...(et en plus, elle est sourde !!!











 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A-t-elle une défaillance du système olfactif?


----------



## remi trom (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
.... mais j'ai quand même un peu honte



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a pas de honte à se faire du bien ...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*

Exact!!!

Mais se lamenter comme tu le fais depuis quelques semaines sur ces forums, non plus ne résoud rien !!!

Tu analyses, tu disseques, tu te tortures l'esprits pour finalement ... perdre le moral....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout à fait d'accord!


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

tu te moque de moi j'espere ? si elle tennais a moi ne serais-ce qu'un tous petit peut elle aurais au moins envoyer un sms !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah si c'était aussi simple, les filles et les garçons se comprendraient plus mais ce n'est pas le cas donc non.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-----------------------
Merci Remi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de rien


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2002)

Du nouveau Jagger?


----------



## Jagger (30 Juin 2002)

non j'ai essayer de l'appeller hier mais elle n'étais pas la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je suis triste mais moins que lorsque j'avais rien dis .. donc merci de m'avoir forcer a me bouger le cul .. meme si ca a pas marcher ca ma fait du bien je crois ..et je pense que j'ai retenu la lecon !


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

Je suis triste pour toi, mais ne t'inquiète pas, on passe tous par là, comme on dit, on en trouvera d'autre, plus ou moins rapidement (3 ans d'attente pour moi)...

La déception est cruelle, mais c'est la vie...

PS: Par contre, la prochaine fois, attends pas 26 pages pour te bouger le cul


----------



## Jagger (30 Juin 2002)

Ben je l'ai appelé et elle était avec une copine au bord du lac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc je ne lui ai pas dis ... mais elle m'a dis quand je lui ai demandé si elle avait reçu mon message : non je nai rien reçu... j'ai plus d'argent sur mon natel depuis une semaine... donc mystère... je dois la rappeler (la communication était vraiment mauvaise ... ) enfin je ne sais pas je vais peut-être lui renvoyer le message ... j'en sais rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je sais, je suis lourd )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas j'aimerais remercier (je sais c'est pompeux ) toutes les personnes qui même si elles ne me connaissaient pas se sont impliquées dans cette histoire et m'ont aidée par leur conseil et critique !!!!

Donc merci a tous !!! et croyez-moi c'est peu de choses pour tous vos efforts !

Amicalement Julien


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

En fait, le dossier est pas totalement clos si je comprends bien?


----------



## Jagger (30 Juin 2002)

euhmm euhmm et bien pas encore vraiment .. elle c'est excuser de pas avoir appeller cette semaine ...


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

Allez, vas, faut garder courage, et ne pas trop se prendre la tête avec...

Te fais pas trop d'illusions non plus; ça dépens à quel point elle s'es excusée...


Bon, et t'as intérêt de boncler ça, tu vas faire saturer le forum de MacG


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

Tiens, j'ai dépassé les 400...


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

Les 400 posts, j'entends


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> et bien pas encore vraiment .. elle c'est excuser de pas avoir appeller cette semaine ...  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ah ben  en voilà une très bonne nouvelle, non ? !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Tiens, j'ai dépassé les 400... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
et moi aussi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et un petit mot de la fin de soirée : 
"Tout ce que vous devez décider, est quoi faire du temps qui vous est imparti"  Gandalf, dans Le Seigneur Des Anneaux


----------



## decoris (30 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Je suis triste pour toi, mais ne t'inquiète pas, on passe tous par là, comme on dit, on en trouvera d'autre, plus ou moins rapidement (3 ans d'attente pour moi)...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu parles...
la vie est cruelle


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2002)

_bon j'écris ou je phone?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















mais à laquelle déja?_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2002)

Ecris-lui une petite lettre. Les mots que tu trouveras seront forcément les bons. Pas besoin d'une tartine. Quelques lignes suffisent. Au moins t'es sûr qu'elle la recevra comme ça!


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Ecris-lui une petite lettre. Les mots que tu trouveras seront forcément les bons. Pas besoin d'une tartine. Quelques lignes suffisent. Au moins t'es sûr qu'elle la recevra comme ça!  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
je reflechi a tous ca ... avec du recul et la relecture de tous le sujet je me rends compte que je suis vraiment un "empotter"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Et je dois dire que je suis étonné que la moitié des posteur ne soit pas parti de rage ...

enfin je vien de me souvenire d'un détail que j'aime pas trop .. : quand j'ai appeller et que sont frere a repondus je me suis annoncé comme julien et il a dit : a julien Ray ?! ... :8 gasph pas tres bon ca ... enfin elle  m'avait dit : que je la faissait rire et qu'elle commencais a oublier un gars dont elle étais amoureuse mais qui d'apres ce que j'ai compris étais un salaud ( genre une nuit je t'aime le lendemain j'en ai une autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2002)

tu t'excuse, mais tu continues....


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*
je reflechi a tous ca (...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le temps de la reflexion est passé... Agis maintenant!


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

Le temps de la reflexion est passé... Agis maintenant!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ça fait deux semaines qu'on lui dit mais il est sourd comme un pot!!! Normal pour un empoté!_


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

je remarque que durant ces deux semaine je me suis vraiment laisser aller ma chambre était dans un état .. donc je l'ai rangé et mon moral avec ! je suis donc sourriant mais inquiet quand a la suite ... je la vois vendredi au promotion de l'école ( je suis invité par la directrice ) mais j'essite a lui envoyer le message ... je ne sais pas .. mais cette nuit me portera conseil .. enfin j'éspere


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

Riz au lait! Riz au lait! Mais le piaf avala l'astico tout cru et la pomme en fut compote!


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

Riz au lait ???? T'es sur que tu as bien dormis ?


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2002)

z'avez pas d'accusés de réceptions en suisse? vachement pratique pourtant...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Riz au lait! Riz au lait! Mais le piaf avala l'astico tout cru et la pomme en fut compote!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon bin, j'ai appelé celle que je voulais *vraiment* voir et ne suis pas retourné dans mes regrets  

bah voilà mon état :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref  _aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'tanplan, au fait quand ton linge-sèche, moi je sèche vraiment! désolé mais la prochaine fois, je tiendrais, je vais m'entrainer avec la demoiselle!!_


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on dirait les photos de Jeanba3000 !!!


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*z'avez pas d'accusés de réceptions en suisse? vachement pratique pourtant...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui oui on les a aussi, mais personnellement je les active pas. Quoique pour un message de cette importance...


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

pour un sms ???


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

ouais pour les sms tu connais pas ??
quand tu a as envoyé un msg, tu en reçois un en retour si ton destinataire a reçu le tiens...


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

non !!!??? on fait comment ?


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

ben c'est dans le manuel de ton portable. si t'as un nokia je peux t'aider, sinon non


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

j'ai un nokia avec orange


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

alors ça doit être par là: (Nokia 3310)
messages&gt;paramètres de message&gt;accusé de réception.

mais ça dépends du modèle bien sûr... je viens de voir que sur mon 3510 c'est pas là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah t'as qu'à chercher c pas trop dur


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

mais ca me coute du fric ??? e puis si je change la validité du message ( au lieux de 12 heure : temps max ?


----------



## P-Nico (1 Juillet 2002)

Laisse tomber les sms, pour déclarer sa flamme je trouve ça assez léger !!

Prend une feuille de papier et écrit lui ce que tu as sur le cur puis mets la dans sa boîte aux lettres et croises ... les doigts.

A+






[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

je sais que c'est un peut leger ... mais c'est rapide et direct .. mais si je peut le lui dire en face je le ferrais ... la lettre j'aime pas trop ...


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

_Jagger!!! Achètes toi un vélo pour changer!
Parce que tu m'as pas l'air très habile avec les avirons!!!_


----------



## P-Nico (1 Juillet 2002)

Jag. 
Ca traine un peu là....


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

J'ai trouvé un truc a la tv c'est encore mieux que jagger story, ca passe sur M6...... j'ai oublié le nom zut...


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

_Aaaaaaaahhhhhh ooouuuiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!
Encooooorrreeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuhhhh...
Le fouet le fouet le foouuuuuueeeeet...!!!_


----------



## P-Nico (1 Juillet 2002)

On va tous péter les plombs magne toi Jag. !!


----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

Vi on veux savoir si la méthode SMS-Glandouilleur ca marche..... je me fatiguerai moins avec cette technique la comme ca


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)




----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

Il aime etre un empotté........ 

C'est pas bien mon gars!!!!!!!!! c négatif. Ca veut dire qu'il faut que tu te bouges les koukounettes!!!!!! tu va jamais arriver a rien de bon ds la vie autrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ("papy qui connait tout de la vie" mode: &lt;on&gt; )


----------



## P-Nico (1 Juillet 2002)

Une lettre :






Un SMS:






Alors..... choisi


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bouhouhouhouh


----------



## Blob (1 Juillet 2002)

pov tit choux va


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

Promotion !!!!! La ou ont recois les prix pour nos exellent notes de l'année !


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*mais ca me coute du fric ??? e puis si je change la validité du message ( au lieux de 12 heure : temps max ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non ça coute rien. tu reçoit le msg dès que le tien est arrivé sur son portable.
Et moi j'ai bel et bien "temps max" ça veut dire qu'il reste chez Orange le plus longtemps possible, en attendant que le portable soit allumé et dans une zone de réception.


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

merci kisco ... d'ailleur a la OML 3 il faudra que tu me donne deux trois conseils


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Pfffffffffff, ça traaaaaaaaaîne !!!
Moi je serais plutôt pour lui fixer un chtit rencard au bord du lac ou n'importe où et lui dire en face ce que t'as sur le coeur. Mais va pas l'effrayer avec des "Je t'Aime". Tu la connais à peine. Les filles ça aime bien qu'on s'engage mais c'est vite effrayé aussi. Faut y aller pro-gres-si-ve-ment !
Sur ce bonne semaine à tous, cette foutue pub plantogène a enfin disparue (apparemment du moins) !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Bon, je l'ai appelée ce midi et on vient de se voir. Je lui ai tout dit et ca a marché. A un moment je lui ai pris la main et on s'est embrassé...

Eh non Jagger, pour ça il faut se faire un peu violence et lui fixer un rdv, puis s'isoler avec elle et se jeter à l'eau (pas dans le lac, hein).

Sinon je suis d'accord avec certains, déclarer sa flamme par sms, il n'y a que les opérateurs pour trouver ça romantique. En plus "ça coûte du fric" mais est-ce qu'une belle histoire ne vaut pas qq Euros ou CHF ? Tu comptes ne jamais offrir de petits cadeaux à tes copines ?

Allez courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cham (j'ai pas résisté à l'usurpation d'identité)


----------



## Jagger (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> En plus "ça coûte du fric" mais est-ce qu'une belle histoire ne vaut pas qq Euros ou CHF ? Tu comptes ne jamais offrir de petits cadeaux à tes copines ?
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je disait ca pour savoir si j'allais laisser l'acuser de recp tous le temps !!! Mais perso je hais l'argent ( enfin c'est un autre debat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais bien sur que ma copine je comte lui offire de petits cadeaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Je suis tous sauf radin !!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Cham (j'ai pas résisté à l'usurpation d'identité)
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

GRRRRRRRR

pour le rdv .. si tu lisait tous le sujet tu aurrais vu que elle ma demander mais que elle a eun un truc au dernier moment ! mouiah moyen comme excuse .. et apres je lui ai demander mais ca a jamais joué ...


----------



## cham (1 Juillet 2002)

Moi, j'dis ça, c'est pour te motiver. Si t'arrives pas à avoir un rdv, ok, va pour la lettre, mais soft. Et puis prends ça de façon plus cool. Sur le ton de la dérision, tu n'en sera que plus séduisant. Mais arrête de te vaner tout seul, de te sous-estimer, mais bouge encore un peu plus.

Je voudrais pas casser l'ambiance, mais 14 ans, c'est pas un peu jeune ? Y'as pas de filles sympa dans ton bahut ?

Re-courage


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

... je sais que c'est jeune 14 ans ... mais elle est si belle et drole et intelligente et gentille et et .... :') ...

et puis je suis plus a l'école moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je serais en matu pro dans 1mois et demi ... il y aura des filles ... mais elle sera pas la ...

derision tu entends quoi par la ? je suis plutot trop serieux normalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

genre : 

"voila le message que je t'avais ecris ( elle a dis qu'elle ne l'avait pas recu mais ca m'étonne bcp ! ) : salut, j'ai pas reussi a t'avoir au telephone et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayer. Mais je ne veux pls reporter a demain cec que j'aurai du te dire il y a longtemps : je t'aime ... mais en trois jours j'ai changé d'avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non c'est pas de la derision c'est de la connerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le message et nulissime ...


----------



## P-Nico (2 Juillet 2002)

Allons Jagger on est tous avec toi.... courage






[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Blob (2 Juillet 2002)

Mais vous allez arreter de dire qu'on est tous dérriere lui oui? J'en ai rien a caler qu'il fasse son gros perdu ou non.
Si il veut pas se bouger les couilles c son probleme. On va pas le forcer non plus.


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P-Nico:
*Allons Jagger on est tous avec toi.... courage






[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allons Jagger on est tous avec toi.... courage









Barbarella


----------



## P-Nico (2 Juillet 2002)

Ah Ce Jagger je crois qu'il aime bien se faire supplier...


----------



## Blob (2 Juillet 2002)

Il aime bien nous prendre pour des cons oué !!!


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

Bhen Blob tu te trompe completement ! je vous estime bcp ! Je suis desoler que m'on manque total de confiance en moi te face penser ca ...

sinon vous avez pas repondus : 

"voila le message que je t'avais ecris ( elle a dis qu'elle ne l'avait pas recu mais ca m'étonne bcp ! ) : salut, j'ai pas reussi a t'avoir au telephone et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayer. Mais je ne veux pls reporter a demain cec que j'aurai du te dire il y a longtemps : je t'aime ... mais en trois jours j'ai changé d'avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est nul ? mais ca vas quand meme ?


----------



## Blob (2 Juillet 2002)

C'est nul mais ca va quand meme....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu te crois a une interro? tu essayes de viser laa moyenne pour réussir? 

Povre..... sombre......... bougre de..... 

tout est a refaire.....


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> C'est nul mais ca va quand meme.... 
tu te crois a une interro? tu essayes de viser laa moyenne pour réussir? 

Povre..... sombre......... bougre de.....

tout est a refaire.....
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 !!!!!

Ca m'aide pas et c'est vraiment c**** pas cool !

je me crois pas a une intero mais je sais pas quoi faire ! je creve de trouille devant une chose qui m'ai inconnue ! alors dis moi ca vas ou ca vas pas ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Bhen Blob tu te trompe completement ! je vous estime bcp ! Je suis desoler que m'on manque total de confiance en moi te face penser ca ...

sinon vous avez pas repondus : 

"voila le message que je t'avais ecris ( elle a dis qu'elle ne l'avait pas recu mais ca m'étonne bcp ! ) : salut, j'ai pas reussi a t'avoir au telephone et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayer. Mais je ne veux pls reporter a demain cec que j'aurai du te dire il y a longtemps : je t'aime ... mais en trois jours j'ai changé d'avis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est nul ? mais ca vas quand meme ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A mon avis ça va pas du tout, tu peux pas lui dire : je t'aime ... mais en trois jours j'ai changé d'avis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, heureusement qu'elle la pas reçu


----------



## kisco (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*merci kisco ... d'ailleur a la OML 3 il faudra que tu me donne deux trois conseils   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
pas de prob'!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*

sinon vous avez pas repondus : 

"voila le message que je t'avais ecris ( elle a dis qu'elle ne l'avait pas recu mais ca m'étonne bcp ! ) : salut, j'ai pas reussi a t'avoir au telephone et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayer. Mais je ne veux pls reporter a demain cec que j'aurai du te dire il y a longtemps : je t'aime ... mais en trois jours j'ai changé d'avis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est nul ? mais ca vas quand meme ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

c'est sur le ton de la plaisanterie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( enfin je sais c'est nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) j'ais ecris a peut pres ca sauf avec un : j'ai put ettre changer d'avis ...

elle a repondus : ok c bien


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

---

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

---

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

_Garde le sourire, même si..._


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

---

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

---

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

'tanplan t'es tous sauf drole la !


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

Merci a ceux qui ont été sincére et j'espère que les autres qui étaient là pour se marrer auront bien ris...
voila now si un moderateur pouvait fermer le sujet ca me fairait tres plaisire


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*'tanplan t'es tous sauf drole la !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Merci a ceux qui ont été sincére et j'espère que les autres qui étaient là pour se marrer auront bien ris...
voila now si un moderateur pouvait fermer le sujet ca me fairait tres plaisire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

sale con !


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*sale con !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

vraiment très drole ...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*vraiment très drole ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

!!!!!

Alors la lettre ... je devrais lui la donner de main a main ? vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## P-Nico (2 Juillet 2002)

Vendredi !! et pourquoi pas à Noël sous le sapin...






[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Juillet 2002)

J'ai pas tout compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est foutu ?


----------



## Jagger (2 Juillet 2002)

vendredi je la vois au promo je t'ai deja dis !!¨et puis c'est pas en m'enervant que ca vas marcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol !


----------



## Blob (2 Juillet 2002)

TU la vois au porno? Ben ca va aller tt seul alors apres le film, les langues seront déliées


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

je ferme?


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

*ON FERME !*





_msieur Jagger, il est tard, vous devriez rentrer chez vous, votre femme va surement vous attendre_


----------



## Jagger (3 Juillet 2002)

vi elle a dit : qu'elle aimait encore un autre gars ( qui est un vrais salaud et qui l'a fait souffire ) ... vi alèm ferme le sujet  stp

[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*vi elle a dit : qu'elle aimait encore un autre gars ( qui est un vrais salaud et qui l'a fait souffire ) ... vi alèm ferme le sujet  stp

[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par Jagger]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un dernier mot "COURAGE"


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2002)

Salut Jagger... Alors? Des nouvelles de Clémence?


----------



## Blob (25 Novembre 2002)

Pour en savoir plus faut regarder tf1 ou M6


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

normalement y meurent tous à la fin ? non ? suicide collectif au napalm.... le chien y survit je crois lui dans l'histoire...


----------



## deadlocker (28 Février 2003)

Dites, ya encore de la place pour moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez, je vais changer de proie, le pont, ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2003)

T'es là Jagger? Alors ces conquêtes ça avance?


----------

